# Erstes Fully in Planung :-)



## greenhorn-biker (27. Mai 2012)

Da ich das Wochenende (dank meiner Blasen an den Füßen ) bisher zu Hause gesessen habe, hab ich mal etwas im Internet nach meinem ersten möglichen Fully geschmökert 

Im Threadnamen hab ich extra Planung geschrieben, weil es sicherlich noch ein paar Monate hin sein wird  Befinde mich momentan in der Bewerbungsphase für meinen ersten richtigen Job  und dachte so an Herbst diesen Jahres füür einen kauf. Aber man kann sich ja schon mal informieren 

Wo wir schon bei der erste Frage wären...
Zu welchem Zeitpunkt werden die Bikes am billigsten sein, sprich wann sollte ich die Augen offen halten?

Habe 2010/2011 angefangen mit meinem ersten "billig"-Hardtail und möchte mich nun weiter entwickeln. Fahre Hauptsächlich Touren und Trails, wobei die Entfernungen und technische Schwierigkeitsgrade immer größer werden, trau mich halt einfach mehr  Iwann wird auch mal der obligatorische Alpen-X auf dem Plan stehen und den ein oder anderen Marathon würde ich zum Spaß auch mal gern fahren 

Zu den Fakten:
Ich bin 1,70m groß, habe eine Schrittlänge von 78,5cm und wiege (noch) 78kg . Preislich habe ich mir ein Limit zwischen 1500 und 2000 gesetzt was durchaus machbar sein sollte.

Hier mal meine engere Auswahl (sortiert nach Favorisierung) an Hand von Eignung, Federweg, Preis und Optik (ja es sollte mir auch gefallen )
- *Trek Fuel EX 6* http://www.trekbikes.com/at/de/bikes/mountain/singletrack_trail/fuel_ex/fuel_ex_6/# 
- *Ghost AMR 5900* http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2012/bike-detail/amr-5900/ 
- *Lapierre X-Control 310* http://www.bikes-lapierre.de/mtb/cross-country-marathon/x-control/x-control-310 
- *Bergamont Contrail* LTD http://www.bergamont.de/Bike.aspx?bikID=46225
- *Cube AMS 110 Pro oder 130* http://www.cube.eu/full/pro/ams-110-pro/ 
- *Radon Stage* *7.0* http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Stage-7-0_id_18415_.htm
- *Merida 120 XT-d* http://www.merida-bikes.com/de_de/bike/2012/8/Full+Suspension/ONE-TWENTY+XT-D

Meine Favoriten wären *Ghost* und *Trek*, vor allem auf Grund der Rahmengröße weil es beide in 17,5 Zoll gibt. Hatte damals schon beim Hardtail das Problem, dass 18 Zoll etwas zu groß ist (Überstandshöhe!) und auf dem 16Zoll kam ich mir vor wie auf nem Kinderrad  
Habe bisher schon viel hier im Forum/Zeitschriften gelesen und beide bekamen gute Noten, allerdings wurde beim Ghost sehr oft das Gewicht auf Grund der schweren Laufräder bemängelt  Macht dies wirklich soviel aus? Habe auch nicht vor teure Parts wie LRS oder Gabel auszutauschen, sollte möglichst alles so bleiben, wenn dann Kleinigkeiten wie Lenker,Sattel, Reifen, Pedale...

Nur gutes habe ich vom *Canyon Nerve XC* gehört, was für mich aber auf Grund einer Überstandshöhe von 78,8cm in Größe 16,5 Zoll (S)  ausscheidet. Da frag ich mich allerdings wer so lange Beine hat und gleichzeitig so einen kleinen Rahmen fahren kann 
*Radon* wird wohl auch eher wegfallen auf Grund des Versenderstatus  wobei ich das Preisleistungsverhältnis nicht schlecht fand!

Ich bin dankbar für Anregungen, Vorschläge, Meinungen und auch allgemeine Tipps 

*PS:* Nun noch eine allgemein Frage auf Grund der Schaltkomponenten...habe ein bisschen den Überblick verloren vor lauter SLX, XTR, X9, XT... und wäre dankbar wenn sich jmd erbarmen und sich die Zeit nehmen würde und hier noch einmal kurz die Reihenfolge nach Erscheinung zB von X5 an aufwärts zu Posten, sprich welches Modell (ganze Bezeichung mit Hersteller) danach kam bis zum aktuellsten


Viele Grüße vom greenhorn 
(die schon ganz aufgeregt ist...)


----------



## _Becky_ (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
Schaltunggruppen jeweils aufwärts
bei Shimano: Deore, SLX, XT, XTR;
bei SRAM: X 5, X 7, X 9, X 0

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-neun-schaltgruppen-im-vergleich.267573.2.htm

Radon hat ein neues Konzept mit Servicepartnern http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Service-Partner_id_5257_.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (27. Mai 2012)

Beste Zeit zum Bike kaufen ist im September nach der BIKE Messe in Friedrichshafen! 
Dort werden die neuen Modelle für die kommende Saison vorgestellt! 

Und die Händler möchten dann schnell Ihre Lager leer  werden!


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Mai 2012)

Gratuliere zu deinem Entschluss 

Nun, meistens werden die "Vorjahresmodelle" dann billiger, wenn die neuen Modelle fürs kommende Jahr schon in den Startlöchern stehn. Oft ist das so ab August/September in dem Dreh (zu dem Zeitpunkt findet auch eine der größten Bikemessen statt, die in Friedrichshafen, dort werden dann die neuen Modelle diverser Hersteller u.a. dem Fachpublikum und uns Normalsterblichen - sprich potentiellen Käufer - vorgestellt). Es lohnt sich dann schon mal beim Bikehändler vorbeizuschauen und mal nach den "alten" Modellen zu fragen.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ein Versenderbike für dich die optimale Lösung wäre. Einfach aus dem einen, aber dennoch nicht ganz unwichtigen Grund, das die Probefahrt und die persönliche Beratung/Kontakt mit dem Händler ganz entfällt. Im Prinzip kaufst du die Katze im Sack! Auch wenn die Versender preislich unter dem Angebot der örtlichen Händler rangieren, aber das Risiko, dass es nicht passt/ gefält würde ich beim Erstkauf nicht eingehen wollen. Die Enttäuschung wäre einfach zu groß   
Bei deinem ersten Fully-Kauf würde ich an deiner Stelle einen guten Händler in deiner Nähe bevorzugen, die Vorteile liegen klar auf der Hand: persönliche Beratung, du kannst dir die Bikes anschauen und ganz wichtig auch mal Probe fahren. Ebenso kann dir der Händler das Bike optimal anpassen (z.B. Vorbau, Sattel, Einstellung von Gabel und Dämpfer etc.) oder Sonderwünsche erfüllen (z.B. andere Griffe, Tacho etc.).
Deine Bikeauswahl ist schon mal recht ordentlich, man merkt, du hast dich mit der Thematik wirklich intensiv auseinandergesetzt hast 
Ghost und Cube bauen ganz ordentliche Bikes, das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist wirklich gut (naja, fahre ja selber 2 Würfelchen  und bin mit dem HT als auch mit dem Fully sehr zufrieden)
Was die Erklärung der ganzen Schaltgruppen von Shimano und Sram betrifft, hab ich hier was zum Nachlesen:
www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/parts/shimano-vs-sram-neun-schaltgruppen-im-vergleich.267573.2.htm

Hoffe, ich konnte dir ein bißel weiterhelfen. Bin mal gespannt, welches Fully es letztendlich bei dir werden wird. Drück dir die Daumen und vor allem viel Erfolg 

Sehe ich war wieder so langsam, weil so ausführlich  Aber macht ja nix


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Mai 2012)

Wenn du dir wirklich was gutes tun willst, dann spendier dir selber einen Kurzurlaub zum Testival im Herbst nach Brixen. Dort kannst du nach herzenslust bikes testen, was ich selber total wichtig finde. Eine Hofrunde beim Händler kann eine gescheite Testtour einfach nicht ersetzen. Es kann z.B. sein, dass du dich beim ersten Eindruck ganz wohl auf dem Bike fühlst und dann aber bergauf feststellst, dass es sich wie mit einem Treibanker fährt. Oder du stellst fest, dass z.B. die Wippe so doof angebracht ist, dass du ständig mit den Beinen dran schleifst etc...
Das Trek ist sicher ein schönes Bike, aber relativ lausig ausgestattet. Das Gewicht der Laufräder ist sehr relevant, denn das ist die Masse, die du beschleunigen willst. Is ist eher unwichtig, ob der Rahmen nun 200g mehr oder weniger wiegt. Bei der Katalogangabe vom Gesamtgewicht schummeln alle! Die Rahmen werden teilweise z.B. in der kleinsten Größe ohne Pulverung gewogen, es sind nie Pedale dran etc.pp. Auch bei den Reifen gibt es starke Gewichtsschwankungen, auch dort werden dann immer die leichtesten für die Gewichtsangabe genommen.
Hast du dir schon mal z.B. auch das Simplon Lexx angeschaut? Ich finde es auch kein schlechtes Angebot, hat mir auch bei einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt auf dem Testival nicht so schlecht gefallen.
Aber wirklich: Probefahren ist das A und O.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Mai 2012)

Super schonma danke für die vielen Tips 

Das mit Brixen ist ne gute Idee  Mal sehn ob ich da überhaupt frei bekommen würde, wär ja dann noch Probezeit  Weiß jemand wie lang man sich da vorher anmelden müsste? Da ist doch dann bestimmt die Hölle los, haben die überhaupt soviel Räder da ?

Das mit dem Simplon Lexx ist auch ne super Idee , hatte iwie nur das Kibo im Auge aber das ist ja wesentlich teurer

Danke auch fürs posten der Schaltgruppen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Mai 2012)

Mit den Rädern brauchst keine Sorge zu haben, die Stände sind super gerüstet. Es gibt Stände, die halt etwas mehr frequentiert sind als andere und das Handling ist unterschiedlich. Manche machen Termine, bei anderen ist first come, first serve, bei anderen nimmt man einfach mit, was da ist. Aber das Testival dauert ja 4 Tage, da sollte es keine Problem sein. Ich war damals zuallererst am Litevillestand, da konnte ich gleich losfahren, die 1 Std. später kamen, mussten dann schon Termine machen. Aber bei vielen Ständen war das auch überhaupt kein Problem!
Wir haben uns damals 2 oder 3 Wochen vorher angemeldet, aber in Latsch damals waren einfach die Übernachtungskapazitäten etwas limitierter, als das wahrscheinlich in Brixen der Fall ist. Lohnt auf jeden Fall, auch vom Rahmenprogramm her. Wo kriegt man sonst umsonst ein Fahrtechniktraining von Manfred Stromberg? Gut, das hat auch nur 1 Nachmittag gedauert, war aber dennoch super. Liftticket war mit dabei, man hätte auch noch mehr Tourenangebote nutzen können, aber ich war ja mit testen beschäftigt...
Ach ja, noch ein Tipp: Da manche Sättel dermaßen unbequem sind und seltsam eingestellt, hab ich mir meine eigenen Stütze mit Sattel unter den Arm geklemmt und die Räder damit getestet (sofern sie gepasst hat), dann kann man sich nämlich besser aufs Rad konzentrieren und kämpft nicht mit der seltsamen Sitzposition.


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Mai 2012)

von X0 und XTR am Antrieb rate ich Dir ab... hoher Verschleiß und hohe Wartungskosten  (Leichtbau halt)


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub die finden sich noch gar nicht in dieser Preisklasse, wenn ich Glück hab gibts ne komplette XT-Ausstattung 
Aber danke für den Tip


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Mai 2012)

XT ist meiner Erfahrung nach solide was den Verschleiß betrifft absolut im Rahmen und trotzdem nicht bleischwer!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Mai 2012)

das kann ich zwar nicht bestätigen, X0 und XTR machen hier überhaupt keine Probleme, eher im Gegenteil, aber mit XT machst Du auch nix falsch 

Und: Brixen kann ich auch empfehlen! Zwar haben viele Hersteller keine Größe S Rahmen da, aber zum Testen kann man zur Not auch mal M fahren, da Du eh größer bist, solltest Du eigentlich klarkommen!
Offiziell haben alle gesagt: wir reservieren kein Rad, aber die meisten haben es dann doch gemacht 

Wenn diesen Herbst noch Zeit und Geld übrig sind, fahren wir viell. auch wieder hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Mai 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Und: Brixen kann ich auch empfehlen! Zwar haben viele Hersteller keine Größe S Rahmen da, aber zum Testen kann man zur Not auch mal M fahren,



Also vor 2 Jahren in Latsch war das überhaupt kein Problem, ich konnte überall S testen. Lediglich bei Centurion waren sie überhaupt nicht an Kunden interessiert, da hab ich dann überhaupt nichts getestet. Ich hab echt viele Räder ausprobiert: Liteville, Cheetah, Simplon, div. Rotwild, div. BMC, Stevens, Merida... irgendwann ist dann auch mal wieder gut.


----------



## ActionBarbie (29. Mai 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> . Ich hab echt viele Räder ausprobiert: Liteville, Cheetah, Simplon, div. Rotwild, div. BMC, Stevens, Merida... irgendwann ist dann auch mal wieder gut.




Ach Du sch*** spätestens nach dem dritten oder vierten Rad wäre ich glaube ich überfordert, weil ich nicht mehr würsste was sich wie und wo am besten angefühlt hätte (oder eben nicht)


----------



## fissenid (29. Mai 2012)

Radon Skeen.....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Mai 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ach Du sch*** spätestens nach dem dritten oder vierten Rad wäre ich glaube ich überfordert, weil ich nicht mehr würsste was sich wie und wo am besten angefühlt hätte (oder eben nicht)



Man hat ja paar Tage Zeit dazu   Ich hatte aber wirklich nur bei 1 Bike ein Aha-Erlebnis, bei allen anderen hab ich mir gedacht, da kann ich auch mein Steppi behalten und das Geld in paar Tuning-Teile stecken (was ich dann auch gemacht hab).


----------



## Silvermoon (29. Mai 2012)

Jetzt noch einmal auf die Komponenten - sprich Schaltung zurückzukommen, greenhorn:

Es muss auch nicht immer eine Shimano Xt-Gruppe sein 
Die darunterliegende Shimano SLX ist eine ebenfalls tadellos funktionierende und zuverlässige Schaltgruppe. Sie ist günstiger, wenn auch minimal schwerer, wobei du ja eher auf dein Budget als auf das Gewicht achten möchtest 
Ich habe die SLX am Rotwild und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Sie arbeitet präzise und tadellos. Ich merke kaum einen Unterschied gegenüber der XT, außer das die SLX lediglich etwas mehr Schaltkraft benötigt, aber das fällt nun wirklich nicht ins Gewicht. Und ganz ehrlich, wenn man nicht den direkten Vergleich hat, merkt man den Unterschied nun wirklich nicht.
Von daher kannst du bei einer Shimano SLX Schaltgruppe nix verkehrt machen, da stimmt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und du bist gut bedient.

Zur Sram kann ich nix sagen, hatte ich noch nicht


----------



## IchoTolot (29. Mai 2012)

Hmm....falls dein Entschluß noch nicht feststeht, solltest du dir evtl. mal die Bionicons ansehen.
Ich bin jetzt eine Woche eines gefahren und muss sagen die Geometrieverstellung ist absolut klasse.
Werde wohl mein Stereo abgeben müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Mai 2012)

Ich stimme Silvermoon zu 100% zu! Auch die SLX ist nicht schlecht...
Hab grad was gefunden: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-neun-schaltgruppen-im-vergleich.267573.2.htm

Die SRAM hat ein völlig anderes Schaltgefühl, geht kurz und knackig, eher so "KLACK" und der Gang ist drin. Bei Shimano fühlt man eher, wie sich der Umwerfer hebt/senkt und die Kette transportiert. Die Hebelanordnung ist auch etwas anders. Ich mag zwar das Schaltgefühl, aber die Hebelanordnung nicht. Ist aber sicher Geschmackssache und wie man es halt kennt.


----------



## pedalix (29. Mai 2012)

Kann dir das Trek nur ans Herz legen, der Full Floater Hinterbau ist erste Sahne. Allerdings würde ich beim Ex 6 die Laufräder tauschen, die sind Blei schwer. Bei der Schaltgruppe reicht, wie schon geschrieben wurde, auch ne SLX vollkommen aus.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Mai 2012)

-Also *Bionicon* kommt eher nicht für mich in Frage weil die vorne doch arg viel Federweg haben 

-Würde mich eher für das Radon Stage entscheiden als das *Skeen*, weil das Skeen doch arg Racelastig ist 

-fahre zur Zeit *SRAM X5*: Was ich super finde ist, dass ich hinten mehrere Ritzel auf einmal schalten kann  Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, gibt es das bei Shimano nicht  ?

-zum *Trek*: Ich denke dass es sich nicht lohnt die Laufräder zu tauschen, da sich in der Preisklasse bestimmt auch andere Bikes mit besseren Laufrädern finden...im Prinzip würde es dann mit dem Ghost gleichziehen, weil es an sich sehr gute Kritiken gekriegt hat, allerdings auf Grund der Laufräder eher als behäbig gilt  Ich würde mal schätzen für einen besseren Laufradsatz müsste ich schon 500 Euro ausgeben, oder noch mehr  ?
Ist halt die Frage ob ich dann noch mal einige Monate spare und mir nen besseren LRS zulege oder bei den Komponenten lieber an anderer Stelle verzichte 
Leider kenne ich mich bei Laufrädern gar nicht aus


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Mai 2012)

Du bekommst auch schon für 300 EUR einen guten LRS. Aber dann bist du bei 2000 EUR, kannst dir ja dann gleich was besseres holen.
Auch bei Shimano kannst du mind. 3 Ritzel auf einmal schalten, zumindest in den leichteren Gang. Wenn du einen größeren willst, tippst du halt 3x drauf, bergab oder im Flachen ist das ja auch kein Problem.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Mai 2012)

Was besseres für insgesamt 2000Euro oder nochma was drauflegen??
Und mit dem Händler verhandeln für nen besseren LRS anstatt noch mit dem Preis runter zu gehen? Oder ist das ein zu großer Posten?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Mai 2012)

Probier doch erstmal was aus, bevor du irgendwelche Sachen getauscht haben willst... Wenn, würde ich höchstens drüber verhandeln, ob er dir das Bike ohne Laufräder verkauft und dann bei einem Laufrad-Spezialisten was entsprechendes bestellen. Dieses Bontrager-Zeug kann halt auch der Händler nicht so leicht anderweitig verbauen, da es die TREK Hausmarke ist.
Ich meinte jetzt insges. 2000 EUR, wenn man mal von dem Trek für 1700-1800 EUR ausgeht.


----------



## schnezler (29. Mai 2012)

Laufräder lohnen sich fast immer zu tauschen, allerdings wird es mit was vom Laufradspezialist eher knapp. Bei Actionsports gibts aber vernünftige Angebote, aber halt abstriche bei der Aufbauqualität. Für mich sind 200g am LRS schon spürbar beim Fahren!

Die Einzige Marke die halbwegs leichte Felgen verbaut sind: http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...Zoll/Morphium/Morphium-T-2012-mit-SRAM-X0.htm

Eventuell könnte man auch mal über 29" nach denken, wobei Körpergröße dafür schon ziemlich grenzwertig ist. Auf jeden Fall Testfahren!
Bei der Eurobike in Friedrichshafen, kann man auch Testrunden drehen und sich mal die neuen Sachen anschauen


----------



## Silvermoon (29. Mai 2012)

Also, bevor man hier über den Tausch von Laufrädern debattiert, sollte sich greenhorn doch erst einmal festlegen, welches Bike sie sich überhaupt zulegen möchte. Was nützt mir ein toller LRS, wenn ich kein Bike habe?
Über den LRS kann sie sich noch später Gedanken machen, wenn überhaupt, und gegebenenfalls über den Bikemarkt sich welche besorgen - Rat und Hilfe kann sie sich ja ohne weiteres übers Forum holen. Die Laufradsätze, die auf dem betreffenden mal irgendwann gekauften Bike drauf sind, tun´s doch auch mal für´s erste, oder etwa nicht? Wenn das Bike schon mal 2000,- Euro kostet, kann der darauf befindliche LRS ja nicht wirklich so grottenschlecht sein.
Das wollte ich jetzt mal loswerden. Ist ja, wie wenn man ein Pferd von hinten aufzäumt - sorry - aber erst das Bike, dann mal ne Weile richtig mit fahren, tauschen/umändern kann man nach und nach wie man die Kohle und das Bedürfnis hat 

Soll jetzt keine Kritik sein, nur eine Feststellung der Reihenfolge 

Ist das Ghost jetzt bei dir in der engeren Auswahl, greenhorn?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Mai 2012)

Ich denke schon:
- hab nur gute Kritiken gelesen (bis auf das etwas träge verhalten/Gewicht), in der Mountainbike 1/12 war ein Bericht von Cube AMS gegen Ghost AMR (hier allerdings das 7500) und da wurde es als "No-Problem-Bike" für die größte Zielgruppe bezeichnet, also der Allrounder den ich eigentlich suche

- das Ghost gibt es auch in 17,5Zoll was mir eigentlich perfekt passen müsste (den Daten und bisherigen erfahrungen nach...) da man ein 18 Zoll Hardtail ein ticken zu groß ist

- es hat eine relativ niedrige Überstandshöhe, was mir zusätzlich auch sicherheit gibt 

- ich denke das Händlerangebot wird bei der Marke sehr breit sein (auch wenn ich dann ein Bike von der Stange habe, das fast jeder fährt, aber egal)

- und ich finde es optisch am geilsten  


Aber wenn ich ich das hier jetzt alles richtig gedeutet hab, dann gibt es mit ausnahme des Gewichtes nix an meinen Vorschlägen auszusetzen und ich werde mich dann im Herbst mal an die Testfahrten machen und mal sehn je nachdem wie die Preise sind, wirds vllt auch eine besser ausgestattete Variante


----------



## Silvermoon (29. Mai 2012)

Dann steht ja einer Probefahrt nix mehr im Wege und wie gesagt, verändern kannst du dein Bike ja auch nach und nach, damit es dein persönlichesTraumbike wird 

*Wünsche dir viel Erfolg!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (30. Mai 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Dann steht ja einer Probefahrt nix mehr im Wege und wie gesagt, verändern kannst du dein Bike ja auch nach und nach, damit es dein persönlichesTraumbike wird
> 
> *Wünsche dir viel Erfolg!!!*



Verändern tut man eh mit der Zeit, alleine schon durch den Verschleiß oder das mal was kaputt geht, oder einfach nicht mehr schön ist... So kam ich zu meinem LRS von Light Wolf, den schicken roten Griffen usw. usw.... und nun ist mein Canyon Bike von der Stange mittlerweile so individuell, dass es individueller schon fast nicht mehr geht


----------



## pedalix (30. Mai 2012)

Das Ghost ist mit Sicherheit kein schlechtes Bike, hab selbst mal kurze Zeit das AMR 5700 gehabt. Allerdings auch schnell wieder verkauft, der Rahmen war schwerer als der meines Trek Remedy. Und das ist ein Enduro! Über drei Kilo für einen Touren/AM Rahmen ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich zuviel.


----------



## b.june (31. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir gerade das Radon Stage 6.0 zugelegt und ich bin super zufrieden damit. Ich fahre eine Rahmenhöhe von 16 zoll bei einer Beinlänge von 74cm. Das Rad ist sehr schön leicht für den Preis - ich überleg trotzdem noch ob ich noch leichtere Laufräder besorge (wenn ich wieder Geld habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Grad wenn du auch mal Marathon fahren willst macht sich das Gewicht bemerkbar. 
Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Juli 2013)

So krame den Thread mal wieder vor...
Bin immer noch auf der Suche und habe jetzt etwas interessantes im Bikemarkt gefunden 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/153530-specialized-stumpjumper-fsr-pro
Was haltet ihr von diesem Stumpi? 

Interessant wegen:
- liegt völlig in meinem Preisbudget
- es wäre mit einer Stunde Fahrzeit noch im Rahmen um Probe zu fahren
- meiner Meinung nach für meine Ziele (Touren, mit leichtem Trailanteil, iwann mal einen Alpencross) durchaus geeignet
- und vor allem was man hier so von den Stumpis hört ein recht verlässliches Bike 

Fährt jmd zufällig den selben Rahmen? Bin 1,70m bei 79cm Schrittlänge...

Bin dankbar für eure Tipps und Meinungen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es zu teuer, das jüngste ist's ja nicht mehr. Diese dämpferkonstruktion hat den Nachteil dass der Sattel oft nicht sehr weit versenkbar ist.
Ist das Budget bei diesem Betrag?
Größe m sollte schon passen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Juli 2013)

Naja Budget ist maximal 1500 â¬ aber weniger ist natÃ¼rlich besser 
Vor allem bin ich der Meinung wenn es gÃ¼nstiger wird ist noch etwas Geld Ã¼ber  um ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu Ã¤ndern 
Hab einfach sonst nichts passendes gebrauchtes in der NÃ¤he zum verkaufen gefunden zum Probe fahren 

Es muss kein neus Bike sein un ich bin der Meinung dass man bei einem gepflegtem gebrauchten mehr fÃ¼r sein Geld kriegt...
MÃ¶chte unbedingt ein 26er und habe auch Angst dass die Auswahl sich durch den ganzen Hype stark verringert


----------



## madre (18. Juli 2013)

Ein 8 Jahres altes Rad gebraucht kaufen .... Ich weiss nicht wie die Geometrie damals beim Speci war .. aber sie wird schon einiges entfernt sein von dem was man heute so baut ...

8 Jahre alte  XT Ausstattung .. ist sicher  auf Deore 2013 niveau anzusiedeln, nur halt 8 Jahre alt 

Ganz ehrlich .. würde ich nicht machen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Juli 2013)

ich auch nicht...

wenn ich das alte Stumpi mit dem hier vergleiche... wo bekommst Du mehr fürs Geld? 
Ok, hier müsstest Du aufs Budget nochmal bisschen drauflegen, ist auch nur ein Beispiel.

Wenn gebraucht, würde ich ein max. 3 Jahre altes Bike kaufen. Da hat sich in den letzten Jahren so viel getan!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juli 2013)

Ich finde das auch komplett überteuert! Ich habe letztes Jahr mein ebenso altes Steppenwolf mit besserer Ausstattung (Mavic Crossmax Enduro tubless) für 750 EUR verkauft! Und da war viel neues Zeugs dran, bis auf den Rahmen war da nichts mehr original.
Und ein Bike, bei dem man die Sattelstütze nicht komplett versenken kann, würde ich mir nie und nimmer kaufen, bei steileren technischen Abschnitten kommst du da schnell an deine Grenzen.
Du kannst doch sicher bei dem Ladies-Treffen einige Bikes mal ausprobieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Juli 2013)

Danke für eure Meinungen 

War heute mal im Radladen zum Probe fahren...
Bin ein *Scott Genius in M* mit 650b gefahren, das fand ich etwas zu groß, aber ich befürchte auf dem S werd ich mich wie auf einem Kinderfahrrad fühlen  
Ein *Trek Fuel EX 8* in 18,5 Zoll bin ich auch noch gefahren, das war auch etwas zu groß hätte aber im Gegensatz zum Genius mit der Überstandshöhe gepasst  
Und dann bin ich das *Remedy 9* in 17,5 Zoll gefahren, einfach der Hammer   auch vom optischen  Leider deutlich außerhalb meines Preisrahmens und auch meines Einsatzzweckes  Wobei ich es bestimmt für 2500 gekriegt hätte weil es das Bike von einem Mitarbeiter war der es eventuell verkaufen würde  Cool war auch dass es direkt gepasst hat weil er etwa dieselbe Größe und Statur wie ich hatte...
Das* Fuel EX 7* würde er mir für 2000 und das *Fuel EX 6* für 1650 verkaufen. Beides müssten sie in 17,5 Zoll bestellen, allerdings würde ich vom Gefühl sagen dass dieses Zwischenmaß das beste für mich ist.

Problem ist nur dass ich bis auf die Größe gar keine Unterschiede gemerkt habe und ich etwas Angst habe, an Hand von auf der Straße rumfahren richtig urteilen kann  Werde allerdings mal noch schauen dass ich was von Ghost und Cube Probe fahren kann...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Juli 2013)

vielleicht suchst Du mal nach einem gebrauchten Remedy? 
Ansonsten alle Testfahrten nutzen die sich Dir bieten, das ist am Anganf wirklich schwer zu beurteilen, finde ich...


----------



## madre (19. Juli 2013)

These von mir : Wenn es das Remedy war das bei dir dieses "Hammer Gefühl" ausgelöst hat ist es das richtige für dich. Würde an deiner Stelle auch mal nach einem gebrauchten suchen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Juli 2013)

Ich befürchte es lag einfach da dran, dass die Einstellungen des Bikes schon recht gut auf mich abgestimmt waren 
Und was soll ich mit 150mm Federweg  da greift dann doch die Vernunft statt dem Bauchgefühl  Hab mich glaub auch von dem Design und der Farbe beeinflussen lassen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Juli 2013)

Auch das gehört dazu


----------



## madre (20. Juli 2013)

Was spricht denn deiner Meinung nach gegen die 150 mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (20. Juli 2013)

genau, was spricht gegen die 150mm?

Du weisst ja nicht wo du dich hinentwickelst und willst du dann bald wieder auf die Suche gehen.

Wenn alles sonst passt, gefallen muss es uns Frauen auch und wenn dann der Preis auch passt, dann verlasse dich auf dein Bauchgefühl - damit liegt man meist eh richtig!

Also nicht über die 150 mm nachdenken und sie dann einfach genießen.


----------



## Itzy (22. Juli 2013)

Also das Stumpi würd ich auch nicht kaufen, aber da hast du ja anscheinend schon einen Haken dran gemacht. Ich fahre ein Cube Stereo von 2010, welches ich gebraucht hier im Bikemarkt gekauft habe. Ist wenig gelaufen und wirklich noch super in Schuss, aber ein älteres würde ich mir auch nicht kaufen. Das Stereo ist super zum Hochstrampeln geeignet, beim runtersausen hat mit das Lappiere Zesty besser gefallen, aber das lag leider auch nicht in meiner Preisklasse 
Übrigens, ich bin totaler Anfänger und hab gleich mit 140 mm hinten und vorn losgelegt. Wenn schon ein Fully, dann doch auch eins mit ordentlichem Federweg, also gegen die 150 mm würde bei mir da gar nichts sprechen 

Viel Spaß beim Suchen und Finden!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. August 2013)

Guten morgen die Damen!
Habe soeben in den BIKE Anzeigen ein Trek Fuel EX 9 von 2009 für 1090 gefunden! 
Mit 130er fox Gabel, fox float rp2,avid r 180/160 und X0/X9 Schaltwerk sonst XT...
was haltet ihr davon? Auch zu alt?
rahmengröße würde passen und es ist auch direkt um die ecke ;-)


----------



## Fullyone (4. August 2013)

Hol dir ein Neues. Merida.


----------



## Silvermoon (4. August 2013)

Link zur Anzeige? ...sonst sucht man sich nen Wolf


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. August 2013)

Ach sorry hab ich gar nicht gesehen...
BIK38012


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. August 2013)

Hmmm... grade mal selber geschaut, die Anzeige findet sich nicht im Internet 
 Kein Wunder Bike ist schon verkauft !


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. August 2013)

So gerade ein cube AMS 150 pro vom letzten Jahr für 1500  gefunden, gehs mir mal heut anschauen und mal sehen was er noch vom Preis macht...
Hat jmd noch Tips auf was ich besonders achten sollte?
Ich hätte gesagt auf risse im Rahmen und ob Dämpfer und Gabel lecken?


----------



## Martina H. (4. August 2013)

Dieses hier?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. August 2013)

Ja so eins allerdings Modell Jahr 2012 mit Rock shox revelation,komplett XT und Formula rx, bin grad unterwegs sonst hätt ich mal den Link geschickt...
Morgen schau ich mir ein cube  Stereo hpc race an für 1745aus Carbon Modell 2011...
Beides von privat, allerdings versteh ich die Einordnung der beiden Modelle nicht so da sie doch beide 150mm haben???
Muss man bei gebrauchten Carbonbikes vorsichtiger sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. August 2013)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> So gerade ein cube AMS 150 pro vom letzten Jahr für 1500  gefunden, gehs mir mal heut anschauen und mal sehen was er noch vom Preis macht...
> Hat jmd noch Tips auf was ich besonders achten sollte?
> Ich hätte gesagt auf risse im Rahmen und ob Dämpfer und Gabel lecken?



Ich würde mir auch die Kassette und die Kettenblätter gut anschauen, dass die keine Becker haben, irgendwoh aufgesetzt oder durch Kettenklemmer verbogen. Dass Gabel oder Dämpfer lecken, wirst du vermutl. nicht feststellen, denn sowas ist schnell abgewischt. Hör gut hin, dass die Bremsscheiben keinen Schlag haben.

Aber mal ne Frage: Das Trek Remedy, von dem du so begeistert warst, hast du wg. 150mm Federweg verworfen und jetzt schaust du nach einem Cube? Wieso suchst du dir dann nicht ein schönes Remedy?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. August 2013)

Leider hab ich kein remedy in meiner Größe also 17,5 Zoll in meiner nähe gefunden :-( ! Hab das AMS auf gut Glück mal probiert, da ihr mir so gut zugeredet habt was 150mm betrifft ;-) sind gerade auf dem Rückweg un ich muss sagen es hat sich echt super gefahren, allerdings ist die überstandshöhe bei 18 Zoll zu hoch, ich setze leicht auf :-( ! Allerdings würde ich vom Gefühl her sagen dass mir 16 Zoll zu klein sind, mal schauen vllt find ich beim Händler eins das ich mal probieren kann...
Das Stereo morgen wäre 16 Zoll...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. August 2013)

Ein altes Stereo würd ich mir nicht kaufen, weil wir die Dämpferposition suspekt ist. Nicht umsonst wurde das ja jetzt wieder geändert. Auch der Sitzwinkel schaut mir suboptimal aus, da tritt man schon arg von hinten. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Uphills damit ein toller Spaß sind.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. August 2013)

So da ich nun zu Hause am Laptop sitze, hier mal die Links der Bikes die ich gerne Probe fahren möchte und vllt interessant sind...
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...fsr-pro,-m,-schwarz/125995577-217-6417?ref=wl
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-hpc-race-mtb-fully/133725843-217-7611?ref=wl
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cube-ams-150-pro-black%C2%B4n%C2%B4grey-2012-rh-m/131036730-217-16909?ref=wl (fährt sich super passt vom fahren aber Überstandshöhe zu hoch )
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-7500-sonderedition/132337927-217-7522?ref=wl (wurde bisher von einer Frau gefahren)

Ansonsten halte ich noch nach Remedy und Fuel EX ausschau, allerdings ist zur Ziet entweder nicht die passende Größe dabei oder es ist zu weit weg  Trek würde deswegen gut passen weils es die Rahmen in 17,5 Zoll gibt, 18 Zoll ist mir von der Überstandshöhe fast immer zu groß und auf 16 Zoll komm ich mir vor wie auf nem Kinderfahrrad


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. August 2013)

Das beste Angebot scheint mir das Ghost zu sein. Was sind da für Laufräder dabei? Ob allerdings dafür wirklich 3000 EUR über den Ladentisch gingen, wage ich zu bezweifeln, da würde ich nochmal handeln. Die Gabel ist keine Talas und die Anbauteile nicht Ritchey WCS. Eigentlich sollten da recht leichte Crossmaxx Laufräder dran sein.

Das Speci ist vom Preis her komplett uninteressant. Da musst du als erstes mal gescheite Reifen drauf tun, was will man 2.0 bzw. 2.1??? Zudem würde mich generell dran stören, dass die Sattelstütze nicht komplett versenkbar ist und hinten ne kleine Bremssscheibe dran ist. Das kann man zwar ändern, ist aber Gefummel und kostet nochmal Geld.
Wenn du schon so viel Geld ausgeben willst, kannst du dir auch was gescheites neues kaufen: http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/bmc-trailfox-tf02-slxxt-petrol/286534.html
Kannst beim Ladies Treffen meines mal gern ausprobieren.


----------



## Martina H. (5. August 2013)

> Kannst beim Ladies Treffen meines mal gern ausprobieren




... meine Rede


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. August 2013)

Werde ich gerne drauf zurück kommen,ich hoff das bike ist gut versichert  ?
Finde das Trailfox echt schick, muss ich mir dann mal näher anschauen...
Werd das ghost aber trotzdem probe fahren je mehr vergleiche desto eher werden mir hoffentlich die Unterschiede auffallen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. August 2013)

Musst beim Probefahren aber auch unbedingt darauf achten, dass das Fahrwerk auf dich abgestimmt ist, sonst kannst es fast gleich bleiben lassen. Kostet bißchen Mühe, lohnt aber im Ergebnis.


----------



## bajcca (6. August 2013)

Nach der Eurobike wirst Du eine große Auswahl an deutlich reduzierten 26Zöllern finden. Die Händler wollen ihre Lager räumen und die 26 Zoll abverkaufen. Gerade bei Hibike gesehen: Trek Fuel Ex 8 für 1999,-
Wenn Du noch Zeit hast wäre es besser zu warten, um dann ein Schnäppchen machen. Und vorher wie von Dir geplant viel Probe fahren, um ein Gefühl für verschiedene Räder zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (9. September 2013)

hallo greenhornbiker, wie weit bist du denn nun mit deinen planungen?

hattest du beim ladystreffen möglichkeitein paar bikes probe zu fahren?

grüße


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. September 2013)

Zwecks Umzug und den damit verbundenen Investitionen muss ich den Bikekauf leider verschieben 

Ja bin ein paar Bikes probe gefahren und ich muss sagen ich hab doch den Unterschied gemerkt  Alle  Ladies haben sich bereit erklärt dass man mal eine Runde drehen darf (war nicht die Einzige die freudig getestet hat ) fand ich wirklich super und nicht selbstverständlich 

Vor allem hat sich die Vermutung bestätigt, dass ein Trek Remedy in 17,5 Zoll die beste Wahl für mich ist (Danke noch mal an Doris )


----------



## lucie (9. September 2013)

Auf der anderen Seite hast Du ja auch gesehen, dass mit einem HT auch alles möglich ist. 

Für längere Touren finde ich ein Fully natürlich durchaus bequemer, für technische Trails bevorzuge ich allerdings weiterhin das HT. Es läßt sich alles sehr viel definierter fahren und man bekommt wesentlich mehr Rückmeldung vom Bike. 

Man kann das LO-Treffen wirklich sehr gut als Biketestival nutzen!!! Wo sonst gibt es so viele unterschiedliche Bikes in kleineren Rahmengrößen auf einem Haufen.


----------



## Michi7295 (9. September 2013)

Hey Leute, habe mal eine Frage an euch. Hat jemand von euch Interesse an einem Trek Remedy 8 2012? Möchte meines gerne Verkaufen, da ich keine Zeit mehr zum biken habe und es zum rumstehen lassen einfach zu schade ist. Preislich habe ich mir für mein halbes Jahr altes Remedy 2100 EUR VB vorgestellt. Wenn Interesse besteht bitte antworten. 

MFG 

Michi


----------



## laterra (9. September 2013)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Zwecks Umzug und den damit verbundenen Investitionen muss ich den Bikekauf leider verschieben



Hab grad festgestellt dass du in die Nähe von ner Freundin von mir ziehst - sagt dir Bruckmühl was? Die entdeckt auch gerade das Fahrrad fahren für sich, nachdem ich ihr jahrelang vorgeschwärmt hab wie toll das ist und sie dann immer höchst skeptisch geguckt hat. 
Vielleicht können wir ja gemeinsam ne Runde drehen, wenn ich sie im Frühjahr mal besuchen komme.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. September 2013)

Michi7295 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, habe mal eine Frage an euch. Hat jemand von euch Interesse an einem Trek Remedy 8 2012? Möchte meines gerne Verkaufen, da ich keine Zeit mehr zum biken habe und es zum rumstehen lassen einfach zu schade ist. Preislich habe ich mir für mein halbes Jahr altes Remedy 2100 EUR VB vorgestellt. Wenn Interesse besteht bitte antworten.
> 
> MFG
> 
> Michi


Vllt könntest du noch dazu schreiben...
-Rahmengröße
-Farbe
-wieviel km das Bike etwa gelaufen ist und welches Gelände
-in welchem Raum/Region das Bike steht
-Originalzustand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. September 2013)

laterra schrieb:


> Hab grad festgestellt dass du in die Nähe von ner Freundin von mir ziehst - sagt dir Bruckmühl was? Die entdeckt auch gerade das Fahrrad fahren für sich, nachdem ich ihr jahrelang vorgeschwärmt hab wie toll das ist und sie dann immer höchst skeptisch geguckt hat.
> Vielleicht können wir ja gemeinsam ne Runde drehen, wenn ich sie im Frühjahr mal besuchen komme.


Hab grad mal geschaut das sind etwa 40km von mir das sollte also machbar sein  Gerne können wir ne runde drehen dann kannst du mir auch noch was beibringen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. September 2013)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...5''-entspricht-s-m)/141076085-217-6526?ref=wl
was sagt ihr zum Preis/leistungsverhältnis?
ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es diese Ausstattung hat http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/all_mountain/trek-remedy-8/a7889.html


----------



## Michi7295 (19. September 2013)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Vllt könntest du noch dazu schreiben...
> -Rahmengröße
> -Farbe
> -wieviel km das Bike etwa gelaufen ist und welches Gelände
> ...



Rahmengröße: 19,5 Zoll
Farbe: Schwarz/ Weiß
km ca: 50-100
Region: Bayern, Mittelfranken Roth bei Nürnberg
Originalzustand: Ja also ohne änderungen.

Hoffe dies hilft dir weiter


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. September 2013)

Ja leider zu groß


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ladies 
Da ich nun seit fast genau 2 Jahren ewig hin und her überlege ob ich mir ein Fully zulege oder nicht (meist war ich zu geizig ) war ich heute ein letztes Mal bei zwei Händlern und hab mir jeweils ein Cube und Ghost anbieten lassen

http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2014/bike-detail/amr-6559/
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/ams/ams-130-hpa-pro-275/

Beides sind 650B Versionen, das Ghost wäre ein 15" Rahmen und bei Cube würde ein 16" passen, bei Schrittlänge 77cm und 1,70m.

Preislich habe ich für das Ghost ein Top Angebot von 1919€ statt 2399€ gekriegt, mit dazu gibt es einen günstigen Tacho und einen Flaschenhalter. Das Bike war extra für einen Kunden bestellt der abgesprungen ist und er möchte es unbedingt los haben, deswegen gibt er es so günstig ab. Nicht original sind die Reifen, es sind Rocket Ron statt Nobby Nic aufgezogen.

Das Cube kostet mich insgesamt 1900€ statt 1999€, mit dazu gibt es Flats von Saint, GE1 Ergon Griffe und einen Flaschenhalter von Cube (alles im Wert von insgesamt 150€)

Gebraucht habe ich leider nichts passendes gefunden, obwohl ich jetzt wirklich schon lang schaue  Deswegen soll es doch was neues werden  Zielvorgabe für die Händler war ein Tourenfully möglichst in 26", eventuell 650B aber kein 29er, unter 2000€ und Federweg zwischen 120 und 140mm. Gerade der Preisrahmen war sehr limitierend und ließ nur Cube oder Ghost zu.

Ich tendiere eher zum Ghost, dort hatte ich eher das Gefühl "im Bike" zu sitzen.
Was sagt ihr zu den Bikes? Merkt ein Anfänger wie ich die günstigen Deore Bremsen? Bin bisher Avid Elixir gefahren von denen ich gar nicht begeistert war 

Würde mich über konstruktive Kritik sehr freuen 


Grüße vom greenhorn


----------



## scylla (28. Mai 2014)

Von der Ausstattung her geben sich beide fast nichts (ganz ordentlich bei beiden), lass einfach dein Bauch/Fahrgefühl entscheiden.
Die neuen Shimano Bremsen sollen alle sehr gut sein, auch die Deore. Wenn sie nicht reicht, kannst du als günstige Tuningmaßnahme immer noch eine 203er Scheibe vorne drauf machen.


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Mai 2014)

Ein Freund fährt seit ewig Deore Bremsen und ist viele Marathons und lange Touren damit gefahren. Scheinen auch ewig zu halten!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Mai 2014)

Ok es muss also nicht immer das neueste sein 
Kann mir jemand was über die Gabel Fox Forx 32F O/C CTD 130 mm 15 QR im Ghost sagen? Irgendwie finde ich nix im Internet dazu


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Mai 2014)

Seh ich das richtig, dass nur das Ghost ne absenkbare Sattelstütze hat? Wär für mich ein wichtiger Pluspunkt, bzw. gegebenenfalls ein weiterer zu bedenkender Kostenfaktor bei Nachrüstung.
Ansonsten wenn dein Bauchgefühl sagt, auf dem einen fühlst du dich wohler, dann hör darauf.


----------



## 4mate (28. Mai 2014)

http://www.maxx.de/de/bikes/mtb/bikes.php?name=JINXX&id=28#

Wenn Maxx noch um die Ecke ist lohnt sich ein Blick. Farben wählbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (28. Mai 2014)

Als Herr über 2 Geister würde ich immer wieder zu Ghost tendieren.
Cube war nie so meins .

Und hör auf dein Bauchgefühl, damit liegt Frau eigentlich immer richtig


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Mai 2014)

Übrigens finde ich die Rocket Ron besser als die Nobby Nics... (obwohl ich keine so grosse Fan von Schwalbe bin).


----------



## murmel04 (28. Mai 2014)

Na ja reifen kann man wechseln, daran würde ich meine Entscheidung nicht fest machen

Die Reifen haben beim trailfox keine 2 Tage überstanden


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Mai 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Na ja reifen kann man wechseln, daran würde ich meine Entscheidung nicht fest machen


schon klar, aber da Greenhorn die Reifen (RR statt NN) ewähnt hat, gebe ich ihr meine Erfahrung wieder- das ist aber auch ein Kostenfaktor. Neue Reifen können schon ganz ins Geld gehen.


----------



## murmel04 (28. Mai 2014)

Na vielleicht kann sie ja andere noch raushandeln.

Leider hat sie ja jetzt eine andere Reifengröße , sonst hätte sie einfach ihre condi drauf machen können


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Mai 2014)

Ja habe versucht noch einen Satz Mountain Kings raus zu holen, weil das bisher der beste Reifen für mich ist. Allerdings meinte er, dass der Preis so hart kalkuliert ist (20%) sodass er da nix mehr machen kann, wenn dann kann er mir auf die Reifen noch nen ordentlichen Rabatt geben . Mal sehen vllt geht ja doch noch was beim tatsächlichen Kaufabschluss  Sind ja doch 70€ was so ein Satz kostet


----------



## murmel04 (28. Mai 2014)

dann drück ich dir die Daumen.


----------



## laterra (29. Mai 2014)

eben drüber gestolpert... conti gibts grad auch billiger ;-)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...untainking-ii-27-5x2-2-protection-black-chili


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Mai 2014)

laterra schrieb:


> eben drüber gestolpert... conti gibts grad auch billiger ;-)
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...untainking-ii-27-5x2-2-protection-black-chili



Super Tip Danke  Da feilsch ich lieber noch an den Pedalen anstatt die Reifen rauszuhandeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (30. Mai 2014)

Und Greenhorn-Biker schon klar wo die Reise hingeht


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Mai 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Und Greenhorn-Biker schon klar wo die Reise hingeht


Bin mir noch nicht hundertprozentig sicher, werd heute wieder hinfahren und noch einmal fahren (der Bauch brauch immer etwas zum entscheiden ) aber das Geld vorsichtshalber schon mitnehmen 
Aber das Cube ist defintiv raus, da das Ghost das bessere Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat


----------



## murmel04 (30. Mai 2014)

Na dann viel Spaß, beim letzten Entscheidungslauf


und das Wetter am WE soll ja ganz gut werde und da könnte Frau gleich eine ausgiebige Runde machen


----------



## HiFi XS (30. Mai 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht hundertprozentig sicher, werd heute wieder hinfahren und noch einmal fahren (der Bauch brauch immer etwas zum entscheiden ) aber das Geld vorsichtshalber schon mitnehmen
> Aber das Cube ist defintiv raus, da das Ghost das bessere Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat


 
Cube willst du nicht noch mal fahren? Cube wird gern gefahren (Ghost auch). Überrascht mich ein bisschen. Egal was du entscheidest - toll!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Mai 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Cube willst du nicht noch mal fahren? Cube wird gern gefahren (Ghost auch). Überrascht mich ein bisschen. Egal was du entscheidest - toll!


War ja das Cube gefahren, hat mir nicht ganz so zugesagt, da fühlte ich mehr auf dem bike als "drin"  und es hatte ein 42er sattelrohr im Gegensatz zum 40er beim ghost   hätte auch nie gedacht dass ich mal so ein "kleines" bike fahre  es ist auch tatsächlich das ghost geworden  hab mich bei diesem Händler auch besser beraten gefühlt!


----------



## HiFi XS (30. Mai 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> War ja das Cube gefahren, hat mir nicht ganz so zugesagt, da fühlte ich mehr auf dem bike als "drin"  und es hatte ein 42er sattelrohr im Gegensatz zum 40er beim ghost   hätte auch nie gedacht dass ich mal so ein "kleines" bike fahre  es ist auch tatsächlich das ghost geworden  hab mich bei diesem Händler auch besser beraten gefühlt!


 
Glückwunsch @greenhorn-biker - das ist super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Mai 2014)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem kleinen Gespenst!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Mai 2014)

super! Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Gerät


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Mai 2014)

Danke danke  Der Geist hat seine neue Heimat erreicht


----------



## bajcca (30. Mai 2014)

Sehr schönes Bike, viel Spaß bei der ersten Tour morgen bei schönem Wetter!!


----------



## murmel04 (30. Mai 2014)

Viel Spaß und Willkommen in der ghostfamilie

Darfst gerne mal berichten , wie denn der 1. Ausritt war


----------



## Bettina (31. Mai 2014)

Super, du brauchst noch nicht mal deinen Namen ändern  
Viel Spaß und wann sehen wir uns mal wieder auf dem Bike??


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. Juni 2014)

Super, Greenhorn, schönes Bike  ... da muß ich ja schauen dass ich bei unserem 2.gemeinsamen  LO-Treffen noch an Dir dran bleiben kann .
Gruß von der Lahmschnecke


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Juni 2014)

@Bettina ich hoffe wir sehen uns beim Treffen im September???
@schnecke momentan hoffe ich eher dass ich bis zum Treffen so sicher bin wie mit dem hardtail sonst kann ICH hinten fahren


----------



## murmel04 (2. Juni 2014)

Keine sorge Greenhorn-Biker, hinten dass ist mein Platz


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. Juni 2014)

So heute nun ein kleiner Bericht vom ersten kurzen Ausritt 
Gestern erst aus dem Urlaub nach Hause gekommen und heute in der früh noch schnell die halbwegs angenehmen Temperaturen genutzt 
Gleich mal das Tool und die Luftpumpe eingepackt um unterwegs alles einzustellen...

Ich muss sagen von den Shimano Deore Shiftern war ich sehr enttäuscht  Auf Grund der Ganganzeige ließen sich Brems- und Schalthebel nicht tauschen, nach etwas recherchieren hab ich gelesen, dass man die Ganganzeige abschrauben kann und neue Hoffnung keimte auf...allerdings besitze ich genau so ein Modell wo es nicht funktioniert  Wie kann man so eine Ausführung an so einem "Teuren" Bike verbauen??? Bin bisher SRAM gefahren und kannte dieses Problem nicht, ebenso war ich die "Daumen-Schaltung" gewohnt und war enttäuscht, dass ich mich nun umstellen muss. Allerdings fiel mir heute auf dass ich ja eine 2-Way-Relaese Schaltung habe, Glück gehabt 
Jedenfalls werd ich mir jetzt wohl neue Shifter zulegen müssen, da die Bremsen zu nah und die Shifter zu weit weg sind 

Schade ist es um den geringen Überstand  Aber was soll man machen mit 76cm Schrittlänge (was ja nicht so winzig ist ) bei einem 40cm Sitzrohr lässt sich nicht mehr viel machen. Da wäre das Cube auch nicht besser gewesen. Gott sei dank "bauen" die neuen FiveTen recht hoch, sodass ich immerhin nicht anstehe  Allerdings hatte ich bei meinem alten Hardtail auch nicht mehr Platz und hatte damit bisher keine Probleme.

Ansonsten war ich heute echt überrascht  Nach jeder kleinen Veränderung der Einstellungen wurde es sogar immer besser  Von den 3! Spacern habe ich gleich mal 2 raus genommen, viiiel besser  Von dem 60mm Vorbau auf 75mm gewechselt (hat der Händler noch getauscht) und den üblichen Kram eingestellt. Ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass sich noch soviel machen lässt...

Eigentlich kann ich meine beiden Bikes gar nicht vergleichen, da liegen WELTEN dazwischen! 
Gewichtsmäßig macht es keinen Unterstied, ich würde sogar sagen, dass das Fully einen Tick leichter ist (vom Gefühl her). Überstand ist gleich geblieben, obwohl das Sitzrohr kürzer geworden ist, dafür 30mm mehr Federweg vorne. Das Oberrohr ist etwas kürzer geworden, was zu einer entspannteren Sitzposition führt. Der Lenker ist mit 700mm fast genauso breit wie beim alten Bike (690mm).
Der kleine Geist ist sehr laufruhig und vermittelt viel Sicherheit, trotzdem ist er wendiger als mein Hardtail was vllt an dem kürzeren Oberrohr liegt  Auch in ganz engen Kurven, fast im Stand, habe ich überhaupt kein kippeliges Gefühl (zB Kreise in der Garage fahren )
Am meisten überrascht war ich vom Hinterbau der sehr fein arbeitet und trotzdem im Antritt nicht wippt. Ich dachte immer Fully gibts nicht ohne nerviges wippen  Die neuen Mountain Kings machen sich auch top.
Schon nach der kurzen Ausfahrt habe ich mich wie zu Hause gefühlt  Lediglich mit dem Gabelsetup muss ich noch etwas experimentieren, da ich heute nix technisches gefahren bin, da muss dann wohl noch etwas Luft rein, obwohl sie mir so schön sanft ganz gut gefallen hat 

Jetzt muss ich mir noch überlegen wo ich den Kram aus meiner Satteltasche hinmache  und ich bin gespannt wann ich einen Herzinfarkt bekomme wenn ich den esten Kratzer drin habe 

Fazit:
Bisher eine klare Kaufempfehlung von mir, für Tourenfahrer die noch etwas Federwegreserve brauche weil sie Spaß an Trails haben und noch nicht wissen wohin ihre Entwicklung geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (14. Juni 2014)

Na, das hört sich sehr nach spaß an!
Gratuliere auch zu Deinem Ghost!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Juni 2014)

Das hört sich sehr gut an.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. April 2016)

Sooo neues Update von mir, vielleicht liest es die ein oder andere Einsteigerin 
Es geht um einen kleinen Bikeumbau als Alternative zum Bikeneukauf.

Nachdem ich mein erstes Fully nun knapp 2 Jahre gefahren bin, habe ich schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir was anderes mit mehr Federweg zuzulegen  Mein Fahrkönnen wurde langsam etwas besser, aber ich hatte bergab immer mal wieder die ein oder andere Blockade wo ich mich nicht getraut habe und auch ständig an der Bremse hing. Und dann muss man sich auch immer anhören "Bremse auf, Geschwindigkeit bringt Stabilität!" 

Also hatte ich mir etwas mit mehr Federweg und flacherem Lenkwinkel in den Kopf gesetzt  Viel geschaut und auch Probe gefahren und mir ein Preislimit um die 3000€ gesetzt, da hätte es was ordentliches gegeben  Wie das Leben so spielt, war es preislich für dieses Jahr nicht drin und da ich ein ungeduldiger Mensch bin habe ich mich dazu entscheiden mein aktuelles Ghost AMR 6559 upzugraden und für alle Fälle noch ein Jahr zu fahren 

Als erstes war die Gabel dran mit der ich einfach nicht warm wurde  schlechtes Ansprechverhalten und der Federweg wurde auch nicht wirklich ausgenutzt, auch ein Service brachte keine Besserung 
Da das Geld eher knapp war musste was gebrauchtes her, es wurde eine weiße (äähhh weiß? ) Revelation RCT3 mit 140mm (original sind 130mm verbaut ) für 300€ 
Da die Garantie eh durch war, die Ghost Rahmen noch nie die leichtesten waren und ich mit dem Bike auch nicht springe (glaub 30cm Absätze gehören nicht dazu ) bin ich der Meinung das mit den 140mm sollte das Bike vertragen.
Dementsprechend wurde der Lenkwinkel auch ein halbes Grad flacher auf 67°. Da der Sitzwinkel mit 74° auch eher steil war sah ich da auch nicht das große Problem. Auf Grund des mehr an Federweg und des höheren Cockpit habe ich gleichzeitig die Front um einen Spacer nach unten gesetzt.
Fährt sich auf jeden Fall schonmal einen tick besser, aber es musste noch was getan werden...

Original verbaut war ein 700mm Lenker mit dem ich bisher auch recht zufrieden war, aber vielleicht geht es ja noch besser . Eigentlich dachte ich immer was wollen die alle mit ihren riesen Lenker, da passt man doch nirgends durch  Aber nicht vorschnell urteilen sondern selber ausprobieren! Es wurde ein Syncros FL1.5 Riser Lenker in 740mm den ich eigentlich kürzen wollte, der jetzt aber irgendwie doch so geblieben ist  durch den breiteren Lenker wählte ich einen kürzeren Vorbau von 80mm auf 70mm und nun ist es perfekt 

Für weiter mehr Stabilität wurde der Continental Mountain King II Protect gegen einen Conti Trail King Protect vorne ausgetauscht, fährt sich bis jetzt auch recht gut 
Original war auch eine 3x10 Übersetzung verbaut, wobei ich das große Kettenblatt sowieso sehr selten benutzt habe. Also wurde das große Kettenblatt demontiert und die nun zu langen Kettenblattschrauben mit Spacern unterlegt (5-10€ kosten). Der Shifter konnte einfach von zweifach auf dreifach umgestellt werden und der Zug wurde einfach an der Klemmung am Umwerfer verlängert.

Vorher:





*FAZIT:*
Durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel, den breiteren Lenker, den kürzeren Vorbau und die besser ansprechende Gabel vermittelt das Bike mir viel mehr Sicherheit! Das Lenken wird ruhiger+direkter, durch den kürzeren Vorbau mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad, aber trotzdem keine Überschlagsgefühle in Steilpassagen. Letztendlich fahre ich schneller (auf Schotter und in Kurven) und fahre auch sicherer weil ich lockerer auf dem Bike sitze.
Aus meinem Bike habe ich meiner Meinung nach aus einem ordentlichen Tourenfully ein solides AM-Bike gemacht 

Nachher:


----------



## frechehex (25. April 2016)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn du dir wirklich was gutes tun willst, dann spendier dir selber einen Kurzurlaub zum Testival im Herbst nach Brixen. Dort kannst du nach herzenslust bikes testen, was ich selber total wichtig finde. Eine Hofrunde beim Händler kann eine gescheite Testtour einfach nicht ersetzen. Es kann z.B. sein, dass du dich beim ersten Eindruck ganz wohl auf dem Bike fühlst und dann aber bergauf feststellst, dass es sich wie mit einem Treibanker fährt. Oder du stellst fest, dass z.B. die Wippe so doof angebracht ist, dass du ständig mit den Beinen dran schleifst etc...
> Das Trek ist sicher ein schönes Bike, aber relativ lausig ausgestattet. Das Gewicht der Laufräder ist sehr relevant, denn das ist die Masse, die du beschleunigen willst. Is ist eher unwichtig, ob der Rahmen nun 200g mehr oder weniger wiegt. Bei der Katalogangabe vom Gesamtgewicht schummeln alle! Die Rahmen werden teilweise z.B. in der kleinsten Größe ohne Pulverung gewogen, es sind nie Pedale dran etc.pp. Auch bei den Reifen gibt es starke Gewichtsschwankungen, auch dort werden dann immer die leichtesten für die Gewichtsangabe genommen.
> Hast du dir schon mal z.B. auch das Simplon Lexx angeschaut? Ich finde es auch kein schlechtes Angebot, hat mir auch bei einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt auf dem Testival nicht so schlecht gefallen.
> Aber wirklich: Probefahren ist das A und O.



@Pfadfinderin: Ich hab auch vor mir ein Fully zu kaufen. Danke für den Tipp mit dem Testival in Brixen. Hab da sogar Urlaub


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. Juli 2017)

Schaue mich zur zeit wieder nach einem Fully mit mehr Federweg um. 
Da ich mir letztes Jahr ein Hardtail mit 110mm zugelegt habe und dieses auf meinen hometrails fahre , sind die bikes nun auch recht nah zusammen.

Das Fully soll für größere Touren wie zb im altmühltal, die leichteren Strecken in Parks (Geißkopf, Saalbach ) herhalten. In  Zukunft dann iwann auch mal für ne Alpenüberquerung.

Bei 1,70m und 77cm Schritt ist 650b gesetzt. Wollte gerne etwas mit kurzem Sitzrohr wegen niedriger Überstandshöhe und hab mir an Hand der Geometrie das trance ausgesucht. 

https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/giant-trance-1-5-ltd-a-2017.html#availability
Für 2350€ bei Selbstabholung.

Heute Probe gefahren und es kam mir komischerweise ziemlich kurz vor [emoji53] obwohl der reach 2cm länger ist als mein Ghost und der verbaute Vorbau nur 1 cm kürzer. Hat jemand ne Idee woher dieses Gefühl kommt? 

Bin auch noch dieses Probe gefahren
https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/focus-jam-ltd-2017.html#availability
Von der Länge her besser, aber nochmal halbes kg schwerer (selbst gewogen! ) und auch etwas träger im handling. Gefühlt etwas mehr Richtung Abfahrt getrimmt. 
Im direkten Vergleich wirkte das trance flinker und wendiger.


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Heute Probe gefahren und es kam mir komischerweise ziemlich kurz vor [emoji53] obwohl der reach 2cm länger ist als mein Ghost und der verbaute Vorbau nur 1 cm kürzer. Hat jemand ne Idee woher dieses Gefühl kommt?



Ein "Kurz" Gefühl, kann auch durch eine hohe Front (bzw. genauer gesagt hohen Stack und hohen Lenker) entstehen. Dadurch sitzt und steht man auch automatisch aufrechter, wie es eben bei einem kurzen Rad auch wäre. Daher kann man das im ersten Eindruck recht schnell verwechseln.
Wenn du von den Geo-Daten her sicher bist, dass es eigentlich länger sein müsste als es sich angefühlt hat, geh einfach nochmal zum Händler und bitte ihn, den Lenker mal tiefer zu setzen (Spacer nach oben stapeln, ggf noch Vorbau negativ drehen), und fahre es so dann nochmal Probe.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Oktober 2017)

So, ich führe das ganze mal noch etwas weiter...
Da bei den 2017er Modellen nicht wirklich was passendes dabei war schaue ich mich aktuell bei den 2018er Modellen um .

Ziele sind immer noch die gleichen

650B Fully

bei einem Sitzrohr von max. 40cm, wenn möglich natürlich noch kürzer mit kleiner Überstandshöhe

Reach 400-420mm
Federweg so zwischen 130 und 150mm
lieber kürzere Kettenstreben, da ich meine Zukunft eher bei technisch schwierigen Passagen in langsamer Geschwindigkeit sehe, als Sprünge und "runter ballern"
steiler Sitzwinkel 74-75°
Lenkwinkel so um die 66,5°
Budget wurde auf 3500€ erhöht
Bergamont Trailster bin ich schon gefahren, war mir zu lang und damit zu sperrig.
Giant Trance hat mir nach den Probefahretn auch nicht so getaugt.
Propain Tyee bin ich mal 2015 Probe gefahren, war mir zu Abfahrtslastig und auch zu wenig Überstandshöhe.
Propain Twoface fande ich ganz passend vom Handling, hier war mir allerdings die Überstandshöhe eindeutog zu hoch 

Super interessant finde ich das neue *Cube Stereo 140* , da sich hier ja die Geometrie ordentlich verändert hat.
Hier stellt sich die Frage Topmodell? Brauche ich eine 36er Gabel? Ist 1x12 ausreichend oder doch lieber 2x11?
Laut Aussage des Cube-Händlers gibt es für dieses Modell soviel Vororder, dass Cube noch nichtmal sicher ist ob sie die bedienen können 
Der Händler könnte mir nur das schwarze Modell darunter besorgen.
https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/moun.../cube-stereo-140-hpc-tm-275-greynorange-2018/

Da ich Rahmengröße S brauche käme auch das *Sting 140* in Frage, das vor allem wegen seinem Gewicht sehr interessant ist, allerdings hadere ich mit der Rahmenfarbe  und auch hier dem Einfach-Antrieb
https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/wome...ls/cube-sting-ws-140-hpc-sl-275-team-ws-2018/

Jetzt ist mir heute noch das *ICB 2.0* unter gekommen, dass ich von den Daten auch sehr interessant finde.
Es ist bisher als Kompplettbike wegen 1x11 raus gefallen
Hier würde ich das Rahmenkit mit Dämpfer in Erwägung ziehen, da ich auch noch einen passenden Laufradsatz mit 25er Felgen zu Hause hätte. Dann könnte ich auch meinen Wunschaufbau mit 2x11 XT und Magura MT Trail realisieren 
Hier wird natürlich das Probefahren sehr schwierig werden 
https://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-ICB-20-Rahmenkit-gruen-elox

*Last Clay *sieht auch interessant aus, hier könnte ich mir aber vorstellen, dass mir der Lenkwinkel zu flach ist und ich gefühlt zuviel "Rad vor dem Lenker" habe

Hättet ihr noch weitere Vorschläge an Bikes die passen könnten?
Möchte ein paar raussuchen und die dann versuchen Probe zu fahren.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Oktober 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> So, ich führe das ganze mal noch etwas weiter...
> Da bei den 2017er Modellen nicht wirklich was passendes dabei war schaue ich mich aktuell bei den 2018er Modellen um .
> 
> Ziele sind immer noch die gleichen
> ...


Ich habe übrigens in der aktuellen Mountainbike diese Übersicht entdeckt und mal alle durch geschaut, da war für mich leider sonst nichts passendes dabei was meinen Kriterien entspricht [emoji53]


----------



## Aninaj (21. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja meine Liste. Hier mal als Screenshot, wenn du das Excel haben magst, schreib mir einfach. Ich habe letztes Jahr gesucht, daher sind die Daten meistens von den 2016/2017er Modellen, aber hilft vielleicht in die richtige Richtung zu gehen 

Die bunten Farben waren für mich Hinweise für meine Suchkriterien, also nicht irritieren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Reach 400-420mm


420mm Reach ist recht lang für ein Größe S Rad. Das wird einfach immer lang und sperrig sein, sofern man nicht bei den restlichen Proportionen fragwürdige Kompromisse macht. Die Länge hat halt andere Vorzüge. Letztendlich musst du dich halt entscheiden worauf du mehr Wert legst: langer Reach -> langes "sperriges" Rad oder kurzer Reach -> kurzes "wendiges" Rad.



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Federweg so zwischen 130 und 150mm


Für technisch schwierige Passagen mit langsamer Geschwindigkeit ... muss es denn dann überhaupt ein Fully sein? 



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> lieber kürzere Kettenstreben, da ich meine Zukunft eher bei technisch schwierigen Passagen in langsamer Geschwindigkeit sehe, als Sprünge und "runter ballern"


Bedenke, auch oder gerade bei schwierigen Passagen will man gerne zentral im Rad sein. Langer Reach und sehr kurze Kettenstreben sind zwar modern, aber ich persönlich finde es fragwürdig. Der Fahrer kommt in neutraler Position immer weiter weg vom Vorderrad und immer näher zum Hinterrad, was dazu führt, dass man sich immer verkrampft nach vorne "zwingen" muss und sofort das Vorderrad verliert, wenn man mal entspannt und passiv auf dem Rad steht. Auf Dauer einfach anstrengend. Seit ich den Unterschied zwischen etwas längeren und superkurzen Kettenstreben aus der Praxis kenne, bin ich ein Fan von längeren Kettenstreben geworden, auch wenn es das Rad noch länger/sperriger macht. Die Vorteile überwiegen imo einfach.



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Lenkwinkel so um die 66,5°


Finde ich fast etwas steil. Technisch schwierige Passagen sind ja nicht selten auch mit einem gewissen Gefälle plus verblocktem Untergrund garniert. Da macht sich ein Lenkwinkel um die 65° deutlich besser.


----------



## Aninaj (21. Oktober 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> 420mm Reach ist recht lang für ein Größe S Rad. Das wird einfach immer lang und sperrig sein, sofern man nicht bei den restlichen Proportionen fragwürdige Kompromisse macht. Die Länge hat halt andere Vorzüge. Letztendlich musst du dich halt entscheiden worauf du mehr Wert legst: langer Reach -> langes "sperriges" Rad oder kurzer Reach -> kurzes "wendiges" Rad.



Reach von 420 in S ist wirklich eher lang, aber hängt auch von den Körperproportionen ab. Ich hab eher einen langen Oberkörper und finden daher einen etwas längeren Reach besser, als einen zu kurzen. Greenhorn-biker hat sogar einen noch etwas längeren Oberkörper als ich...



scylla schrieb:


> Finde ich fast etwas steil. Technisch schwierige Passagen sind ja nicht selten auch mit einem gewissen Gefälle plus verblocktem Untergrund garniert. Da macht sich ein Lenkwinkel um die 65° deutlich besser.



Ein flacher Lenkwinkel vermittelt viel Sicherheit im steilen Gelände. Ob es gleich 65° sein müssen, weiß ich nicht, gibt es auch nicht so viele Bikes, wenn man nicht über 150mm gehen möchte. Aber ich würde mich weder auf die 65° Lenkwinkel noch auf die 74° Sitzwinkel versteifen. Ich hab ein paar Räder probiert und bei manchen hatte ich trotz eines steilen Sitzwinkels das Gefühl *hinter* dem Rad zu sitzen und zu treten und nicht oben drauf. Das war z.B. beim Tyee Carbon, beim Last Coal und beim Lapierre Spicy so, die alle einen Sitzwinkel von angeblich 75° haben  Eventuell lag's auch an fehlender Einstellung des Dämpfer, hab das bis heute nicht so richtig rausgefunden...


----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2017)

Ich als ewige 3-fach Fahrerin hab mich im Sommer doch von den Ladies überzeugen lassen und wir haben auf 1x11 umgebaut.
Bisher habe ich noch während keiner Fahrt dem 3-fach nachgeweint, ich komm super damit zurecht


----------



## Aninaj (21. Oktober 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich als ewige 3-fach Fahrerin hab mich im Sommer doch von den Ladies überzeugen lassen und wir haben auf 1x11 umgebaut.
> Bisher habe ich noch während keiner Fahrt dem 3-fach nachgeweint, ich komm super damit zurecht



 Ich hab ja auch lange gehadert, ob mir denn 11 Gänge reichen, aber bisher fehlt mir nur, wie auch vorher schon, ein noch etwas kleinerer Gang   Warte sehnsüchtig, dass meine Kassette endlich mal ersetzt werden muss


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Oktober 2017)

Vielen dank schon mal für euren ersten eindrücke 
Also mit "technisch schwierig" meine ich natürlich kein Stolper Biken jenseits der S4  was du fährst scylla [emoji16] Ich meinte eher dass ich niemand bin der es laufen lässt vor allem wenn es steil wird [emoji44] sondern ich mag eher Situationen wo es um Gleichgewicht geht , wie Spitzkehren fahren. Hätte bestimmt auch mal Spaß an einem Kurs mit Hinterrad versetzen aber das dauert noch [emoji4]

Was ich bisher so gefunden habe waren reach Angaben so zwischen 405 und 415mm , denke das sollte passen. 
Auf dem Marathon/Tourenhardtail fahre ich 403mm und auf dem Fully "nur" 385mm und beides mit 70cm vorbau. Wobei ich beim Fully schon recht weit hinten sitze wenn es steil wird weil ich immer angst habe über den Lenker abzusteigen [emoji44] Der Guide meinte auch dass ein längeres bike meiner fahrtechnik gut tun würde [emoji848]

Ansonsten hab ich die Daten von einem aktuellen Fully genommen mit dem ich bis auf die Länge recht gut zurecht komme. 

Kettenstreben 435mm
Lenkwinkel 67Grad bei 140mm Federweg vorne
Sitzwinkel 74Grad bei 122mm Federweg hinten

Fahre 2x11 am Hardtail und muss sagen ich bin recht begeistert, fahre am Fully nun aber auch 2x 10 nachdem ich das große kettenblatt so selten gebraucht hatte und einfach demontiert habe [emoji6]

@Aninaj was fährst du an deinem canyon reach und vorbaulänge?


----------



## Aninaj (21. Oktober 2017)

Das Canyon ist ein 2014er Nerve Rahmen in M. Hat also laut Tabelle 418mm Reach mit der Standardgabel (120mm). Das war auch der Hauptgrund kein S zu nehmen, das hat "nur" 400. Allerdings habe ich eine längere Gabel verbaut, so dass der Reach wieder etwas kürzer ist, dazu ein 35mm Vorbau. Kam dir deswegen wahrscheinlich auch kurz vor für einen M-Rahmen - und dein Giant kam mir so lang vor  70mm (wenn ich das jetzt richtig zusammengelesen habe)  

Ich fahre an meinem OnOne mit Reach 375 ein 50 mm Vorbau und finde das mittlerweile ultra kurz /kompakt. Bin schon am überlegen den Rahmen ne Nummer größer zu nehmen, gibt's aber nimmer 



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ... Ich meinte eher dass ich niemand bin der es laufen lässt vor allem wenn es steil wird [emoji44]



Zu dem Thema eine kleine Geschichte: Eine Freundin fährt ein 140mm AM Rad mit einem recht steilen Lenkwinkel (irgendwas um 67°). Das Rad läuft noch auf 26" und fährt sich für mich gefühlt extrem "zappelig" (unruhig). Also hab ich ihr meine Teibun unter den Hintern geschoben und gesagt, sie soll's einfach mal probieren. Dann ist sie ein kleines Stücke etwas rumpeligeren Trail mit kleinen Anliegerkurven gefahren. Ich bin mit ihrem Rad im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes hinterher geeiert. Unten stand sie dann und wartete auf mich... Auf meine Frage wie's war kam dann: Jetzt verstehe ich, wie Leute so schnell fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (22. Oktober 2017)

ich hab das jetzt alles mal in Ruhe durchgelsen und finde es unglaublich wie wissenschaftlich doch einige an so einen Kauf rangehen (nicht negativ gemeint)
Ich such mir ein Bike das mir gefällt, setz mich drauf und fahr


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Oktober 2017)

Das Problem ist , dass es unheimliche viele bikes gibt aber nur wenig bis gar keine vor ort Probe gefahren werden können. 

O-Ton eines Händlers "in dieser Federwegsklasse haben wir leider gar nichts, die mussten den E-MTBs weichen". [emoji35]

Nächstes Problem ist , dass selten ein S-Rahmen auf Lager liegt und die Händler einem auch oft das andrehen wollen was sie Grad da haben. 
Und bestellen ist nur wenn du es auch nimmst [emoji53]

Deswegen versuche ich grob eine Vorauswahl zu treffen, wo ich dann versuche ein bike zur Probefahrt zu finden.


----------



## nikl69 (22. Oktober 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Das Problem ist , dass es unheimliche viele bikes gibt aber nur wenig bis gar keine vor ort Probe gefahren werden könne


Da hast du recht, das ist einfach blöd. Ich wohne in einer Gegend die mit MTB nicht wirklich viel zu tun hat und habe das gleiche Problem. E-Bikes kriegst du an jedem Eck, alles andere, Pech gehabt. Ich habs auchmal probiert und bin wie blöd in der Gegend rumgerast, nix.
Eine Vorauswahl treff ich natürlich auch, aber ich weiß von mir, das eine Probefahrt beim Händler nicht wirklich viel bringt, viel zu kurz. Wenn ich ein Bike ein paar Jahre gefahren bin, hab ich mich sehr daran gewöhnt. Dann auf ein anderes Bike.......egal worauf ich mich setze, es ist ungewohnt aber ich weiß auch von mir, wenn ich einen Augenblick damit fahre, gewöhn ich mich dran. Ich hab jetzt 3 total verschiedene Bikes, alle anders, nach ein paar Minuten fühl ich mich auf jedem zu Hause und jedes macht auf seine Art Spaß. 
Allerdings hab ich wahrscheinlich auch leichter wie du, ich hab ne Größe mit der ich gut auf Männer Bikes zu recht komme, ich muss auf keine Überstandshöhe achten, meine Beine passen überall drüber. Lediglich der Vorbau muss auch bei mir etwas angepasst werden, da Frauen in der Regel einen kürzeren Oberkörper haben, alles ander ist mir Wurst  aber ich fahr auch keine Rennen, ich denke, da muss man auf jede Kleinigkeit achten um dabei zu sein. ich fahre zum Genuss.
Ich bin mit meinem alten Cube Access für 599€ die gleichen Strecken gefahren wir jetzt mit meinem Canyon AM 150mm, nur mit dem Canyon kamen kleinere Sprünge dazu  abgesehen davon ist es im Vergleich ein Sofa  

Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall Glück beim suchen und spaß beim finden


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Oktober 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich als ewige 3-fach Fahrerin hab mich im Sommer doch von den Ladies überzeugen lassen und wir haben auf 1x11 umgebaut.
> Bisher habe ich noch während keiner Fahrt dem 3-fach nachgeweint, ich komm super damit zurecht



Echt, Mausi Du fährst jetzt 1x11? Was hast Du denn jetzt für eine Übersetzung? Ich könnte mir das gar nicht vorstellen, ich benütze alle 3 Kettenblätter... Aber Du fährst auch noch 26", oder?


----------



## Aninaj (22. Oktober 2017)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Echt, Mausi Du fährst jetzt 1x11? Was hast Du denn jetzt für eine Übersetzung? Ich könnte mir das gar nicht vorstellen, ich benütze alle 3 Kettenblätter... Aber Du fährst auch noch 26", oder?



 Das konnte ich mir auch nicht, aber wenn frau es mal ganz rational betrachtet, dann sind die fahrbaren Unterschiede zwischen 3x10 und 1x11 im Grunde:

1) weniger "Bandbreite" für 1x11 - wenn der leichteste Gang gleich bleibt, verliert man nach oben die schwereren Gänge (oder eben andersrum, aber das macht wohl kaum eine Frau  ) -_ in der Grafik sind es die 3(4) schwersten Gänge
_
2) eine grobere Gangabstufung der verbleibenden Gänge bei 1x11 - die Trittfrequenz muss variabler werden, um die größeren Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Gängen auszugleichen - _11- 18% bei 1fach gegen theroretische (so schaltet vermutlich niemand wirklich) 2 - 18 % bei 3fach_





Wer also keinen dicken Gang benötigt und flexibel Treten kann, der kommt auch mit 1x11 klar. Wer allerdings feine Gangabstufung möchte und nen dicken Gang zusätzlich braucht der wird wohl mit 1x11 nicht glücklich werden.

Edit: Buchstabenverlust


----------



## Mausoline (22. Oktober 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ....Wer allerdings feine Gangabstufung möchte und nen dicken Gang zusätzlich braucht der wird wohl mit 1x11 nicht glücklich werden.



Aber genau aus diesem Grunde konnte ich mir nie vorstellen was anderes als 3-fach zu fahren.
Überzeugt hat mich letztendlich Schatzi, der jetzt quasi auch 1x11 fährt und keine Probleme bei der Umstellung hatte  "Probiers einfach, sonst weißt du nie ob´s taugt" 




Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Echt, Mausi Du fährst jetzt 1x11? Was hast Du denn jetzt für eine Übersetzung? Ich könnte mir das gar nicht vorstellen, ich benütze alle 3 Kettenblätter... Aber Du fährst auch noch 26", oder?



Übersetzung   ... ääähhh mußt du @Bettina  oder @mtbbee fragen  
Aber 26" hab ich noch und dazu noch ein bißchen leichter, gell Mädels 
Wirkliche Alternativen für mich gibts ja nicht aufm Markt  
Bei unserer Tour bin ich auf jeden Fall noch mitgekommen


----------



## lucie (23. Oktober 2017)

Wer lange Anfahrtswege in der Ebene zu den Trails hat, muss es bei 1x11 mit bergauflastig gewählter KB-Kassetten-Kombi eben etwas gemütlicher angehen lassen. Inzwischen gibt es auch 12-fach Kassetten mit 50er Pizzaritzel. Selbst fahre ich in den Mittelgebirgen 28/10-42, für die Alpen kommt momentan ein 26er KB zum Einsatz. Bei 12-fach wäre bei ca. gleichem Übersetzungsverhältnis für den Rettungsring bergauf ein 30er KB möglich. Damit würde man für die Ebene wieder etwas Luft gewinnen, aber irgendetwas bleibt immer auf der Strecke.

In 3-fach Zeiten habe ich beispielsweise  das 44er KB nie genutzt, habe es bei der Umstellung auf zweifach auch nie vermisst. Seit Jahren ist auch das mittlere Blatt verschwunden, Antrieb läuft seitdem 1-fach und noch komme ich überall hoch.

Wem 3-fach taugt soll es gern weiter nutzen, ich persönlich würde es nicht wieder fahren wollen - nicht nur, weil dann noch ein Hebel mehr am Cockpit klemmt...


----------



## Aninaj (23. Oktober 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Wer lange Anfahrtswege in der Ebene zu den Trails hat, muss es bei 1x11 mit bergauflastig gewählter KB-Kassetten-Kombi eben etwas gemütlicher angehen lassen.



Entweder sind das alles muskelbepackte Rennradlerinnen oder ich einfach ne Lusche. Mit meiner Übersetzung (26/11-42, 650b) habe ich selbst in der Ebene noch nie einen schwereren Gang vermisst und kann bis so 25/27 km/h mittreten. Schneller kann ich mit dem MTB ehrlich gesagt auf Dauer auch eh nicht fahren


----------



## mtbbee (23. Oktober 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Übersetzung   ... ääähhh mußt du @Bettina  oder @mtbbee fragen



28 vorne / hinten 10-42 - 26" Laufradsatz



Mausoline schrieb:


> Bei unserer Tour bin ich auf jeden Fall noch mitgekommen



stimmt und wenns zu steil wurde haben wir eh alle geschoben


----------



## mtbbee (23. Oktober 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Entweder sind das alles muskelbepackte Rennradlerinnen oder ich einfach ne Lusche. Mit meiner Übersetzung (26/11-42, 650b) habe ich selbst in der Ebene noch nie einen schwereren Gang vermisst und kann bis so 25/27 km/h mittreten. Schneller kann ich mit dem MTB ehrlich gesagt auf Dauer auch eh nicht fahren



da würde ich aber viele männliche und weibliche Luschen kennen   ... meine/unsere Übersetzung ist hinten allerdings bei 650b 10-42 ... das lange in der Ebene Fahren ist eher ne seelische Quälerei mit einem Enduro  ... braucht kein Mensch 2,6m Vortrieb bei einer Umdrehung reichen mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2017)

Hmmm, so richtig glücklich bin ich eigentlich erst seit 30er Kettenblatt mit 11-46. Das ist jetzt endlich so, dass ich nichts mehr vermisse. Mit 28 / 11-42 oder gar 26 / 11-34 bin ich auch gut zurecht gekommen, aber es war halt schon immer irgendwo ein Kompromiss weil irgendwas irgendwann gefehlt hat und man entweder ein bisschen zu doll drücken oder ein bisschen zu schnell kurbeln musste (hat mir trotzdem schon immer besser getaugt als dieser Umwerfermist). Dabei gebe ich auf Ebene keinen Pfifferling und Muskeln wurden auch noch nie an mir gesichtet 

Vermutlich ist Eagle nochmal besser. Aber um das auszuprobieren müsste man als Viel- und Dreckwetterfahrer erst mal im Lotto gewinnen


----------



## Aninaj (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich warte auch schon ungeduldig auf den Verschleiß meiner Kassette, um hinten dann endlich auf 11-46 umbauen zu können, damit ich mit Extra-Grannygear wirklich keine Ausrede mehr hab, irgendwo nicht mehr hochzukommen


----------



## lucie (23. Oktober 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Entweder sind das alles muskelbepackte Rennradlerinnen oder ich einfach ne Lusche. Mit meiner Übersetzung (26/11-42, 650b) habe ich selbst in der Ebene noch nie einen schwereren Gang vermisst und kann bis so 25/27 km/h mittreten. Schneller kann ich mit dem MTB ehrlich gesagt auf Dauer auch eh nicht fahren



Sehe ich ähnlich. Am Renner 34/50 vorn und 11-32 hinten. In der Ebene komme ich meist mit v50/h20 auf einen Schnitt von 25-27km/h, entspräche beim 650B+ etwa v28/h12 - trete ich in der Ebene eher selten, das fette Teil wiegt aber auch ca. 4,7kg mehr.

Dann sind wir Luschen schon zu zweit.


----------



## lucie (23. Oktober 2017)

mtbbee schrieb:


> da würde ich aber viele männliche und weibliche Luschen kennen   ...



Hey, werd mal nicht frech!


----------



## Martina H. (23. Oktober 2017)

....uuuund: Lusche Nr. 3 anwesend 



scylla schrieb:


> Muskeln wurden auch noch nie an mir gesichtet



 stimmt, der Thomas Müller des MTB (der behauptet ja auch von sich, der einzige Spieler auf dem Feld ohne Muskeln zu sein  )

Ich für meinen Teil fahre 28/ 10-42, bzw. 26/10-42, damit komm ich gut bergauf und bergab geb ich eh' kein Gas, da bin ich froh, wenn ich mal die Finger von den Bremsen lassen kann. Wenn ich in der Ebene schnell fahren will, nehm ich den Renner! Das ist mir mit dem MTB zu mühselig, da schalt ich dann auf Entspannung um - hab ja Zeit 

Mit dem heutigen Stand kommt an mein MTB kein Umwerfer mehr dran, bin froh, dass Geraffel endlich los zu sein, evtl. noch 1 x 12, aber im Moment passt es so.

Ausserdem wird frau ja auch nicht jünger da ist Einfach einfach einfacher


----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ......Ausserdem wird frau ja auch nicht jünger da ist Einfach einfach einfacher


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Oktober 2017)

Nochmal eine "wissenschaftliche frage" [emoji6]
Beim alutech icb 2.0 liest man immer es hat einen progressiven hinterbau mit viel "popp" und dass es deswegen eher für Racer gemacht ist die auch gerne kleine Sprünge mitnehmen. 
Gibt es denn auch Nachteile wenn man nicht in dieser Fahrweise unterwegs ist (wie ich zb [emoji16]) und wenn ja merkt man das als nicht fortgeschrittener Fahrer überhaupt? 
Ich persönlich hätte gesagt dass für den Anfang hauptsächlich die Geometrie passen muss und dass man den Rest erst bemerkt wenn man sich wirklich im Grenzbereich bewegt [emoji848]


----------



## Aninaj (24. Oktober 2017)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe - wirklich Ahnung hab ich auch nicht  - bedeutet progressiv und popp, dass der Hinterbau nicht einfach alles wie ein Sofakissen wegbügelt, sondern sich eher stramm anfühlt. Ich vermute mal, dass es insgesamt mehr Rückmeldung gibt und daher zum Lernen vielleicht das bessere Konzept ist, als wenn ein "weicher" Hinterbau alles wegbügelt und du so mehr Fahrfehler machst, von denen du am Ende nicht mal was merkst. Ich denke nicht, dass es Nachteile hat, außer du willst richtig ruppiges Gelände brettern, aber dann würdest du eher nach nem fetten Enduro schauen, als nach AM/Trailbike  Ich fands damals, als ich geschaut habe definitiv interessant. Optisch jetzt nicht so mein Favorit, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2017)

Bei einer progressiven Kennlinie steigt halt die benötigte Kraft um einen gewissen Hub durchzudrücken im hinteren Bereich immer schneller an. Das ist vor allem für Leute wichtig, die auch mal etwas aggressiver fahren, oder springen, um etwas Sicherheitsreserven zu behalten und die Federung nicht zu schnell durchzuschlagen. Jemand der eher sanft fährt wird bei einem derart ausgelegten Hinterbau den vollen Federweg eher selten nutzen.
Ob das nun unbedingt ein Nachteil sein muss ist Ansichtssache. Man könnte argumentieren, dass es ja Verschwendung ist, 130mm Federweg durch die Gegend zu fahren, von denen man dann im Normalfall nur 110mm nutzt.
Ich wäre da aber eher bei dir: wichtig ist primär, dass die Geometrie stimmt! Ein paar cm Federweg hin oder her finde ich eher zweitrangig.
Für eher langsames Fahren in technischem Gelände finde ich einen progressiven Hinterbau der weniger Federweg nutzt sogar vorteilhaft. Nichts ist lästiger als in viel zu viel plüschig linearem Federweg zu "versinken", wenn man das Rad präzise durch irgendwelche Engstellen zirkeln will und auch mal das Heck anheben will.

PS: für kleine Leute gibt es gerade bei On-One ein super Angebot https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOCO27/on-one-codeine-275-frame
Mein Mann fährt das, daher hab ich es auch schonmal Probe gefahren und für sehr gut befunden. Leider hat es ein 407mm Sitzrohr, und fällt damit aus deinen Suchkriterien eigentlich schon wieder raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (24. Oktober 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> PS: für kleine Leute gibt es gerade bei On-One ein super Angebot https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOCO27/on-one-codeine-275-frame
> Mein Mann fährt das, daher hab ich es auch schonmal Probe gefahren und für sehr gut befunden. Leider hat es ein 407mm Sitzrohr, und fällt damit aus deinen Suchkriterien eigentlich schon wieder raus



Falls der Rahmen intressant sein sollte dazu noch mal ganz technisch: Mit 77cm Innenbeinlänge kann ich an einem 400er Sitzrohr eine 170er verstellbare Sattelstütze fahren. Bei den 407er vom OnOne paßt also auch ein 160er noch.


----------



## michel77 (25. Oktober 2017)

Für viele Hardtails stimmt das, und im Fall des Codeine ebenfalls, weil es so ein schön gerades Sitzrohr hat. Bei sehr vielen Fullies scheitert eine lange Variostütze in einem kleinen Rahmen zwar nicht mehr an der Länge des Sitzrohrs, aber an dem Knick darin.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Oktober 2017)

So habe jetzt ein Alutech ICB 2.0 Rahmenset mit Dämpfer und Gabel gekauft und werde es vorerst mit den alten Teilen vom Fully aufbauen 

Wenn ich Glück habe kommt alles bis Samstag und ich kann über das lange Wochenende aufbauen *hüpf*


----------



## Aninaj (25. Oktober 2017)

Oh wie cool.  Welche Farbe? Blau????


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2017)

Die Entscheidung ging ja jetzt doch schnell. Dann bin ich mal gespannt aufs Ergebnis


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Oktober 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Oh wie cool.  Welche Farbe? Blau????


Grün, was denn sonst [emoji38]

Obwohl ich das blau auch sehr schick finde , hab halt nur sonst nichts in blau [emoji6]


scylla schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung ging ja jetzt doch schnell. Dann bin ich mal gespannt aufs Ergebnis


Ich überlege nun schon so lange und mache mir unendlich viele Gedanken da wurde es jetzt mal zeit [emoji3]
Ich hoffe dass ich das mit dem Aufbau alles hinkriege und dass alle teile passen so wie ich mir das gedacht habe. 

Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. Oktober 2017)

Funktioniert ein 2x11 GX Umwerfer auf einer 3x10 Shimano Schaltung, die durch Abbau des großen kettenblatts auf 2x10 umgerüstet worden ist?


----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2017)

Umwerfer ist eigentlich immer unkritisch, da hatte ich noch nie Probleme bei den seltsamsten Kombinationen. Diese spezielle hatte ich zwar noch nie, aber ich würde Wetten, dass es geht.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Oktober 2017)

Brauche für den Rahmen einen neuen und dachte ich nehm gleich 2x11, da ich eh umrüsten möchte wenn der antrieb dann mal verschlissen ist. Dann muss ich nicht nochmal kaufen


----------



## Martina H. (27. Oktober 2017)

... war Einfach schon


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Oktober 2017)

Er ist da [emoji7]


----------



## Aninaj (28. Oktober 2017)

Ooohhh, wie aufregend. Das is ja fast so gut, wie wenn's das eigene Bike ist 

Ganz viel Spaß beim Aufbau. Das wird super!


----------



## Bettina (28. Oktober 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Er ist da [emoji7]


Dass wir das noch erleben dürfen


----------



## Perlenkette (28. Oktober 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Oh wie cool.  Welche Farbe? Blau????





greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Grün, was denn sonst [emoji38]



.......sonst müsste sie sich ja in "bluehorn-biker" umbenennen!!

Ich habe die Geo- und Technikfragen sehr interessiert und konzentriert verfolgt, dennoch nicht alles verstanden und gebe jetzt nur den qualifizierten Frauenkommentar:* Tolle Farbe*!!!!!!!

Im Ernst, gefällt mir sehr gut; vor allem in Kombination mit den goldenen Tauchrohren, ich dachte die sterben aus, weil: Schwarz ist das neue Gold.  Das wird ein schickes Bike und ich würde es gerne mal probefahren .


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Oktober 2017)

Die Farbe ist echt der Hit! Wenn du es mit den alten Teilen aufbaust, machst du dann auch erst mal die 26" Laufräder rein? Das Teil würd ich auch mal gern ausprobieren!   Da müssen wir uns ja wirklich mal für eine Trainingsrunde zum Winterpokal treffen  
Aber zu dem neuen Radl gratulier ich dir schon mal auf jeden Fall, geiles Teil!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Oktober 2017)

Ihr dürft alle spätestens beim nächsten Treffen Probe fahren [emoji6]
Und gerne natürlich auch mal eine Tour im Winterpokal 

Ja wird mit alten Teilen aufgebaut , bin aber vorher schon 27,5" gefahren [emoji4]
Hatte mir im Sommer aber sowieso einen neuen Laufradsatz gegönnt, da passt das natürlich perfekt [emoji41]

So sieht es jetzt nach 4 Std Arbeit aus [emoji53]
Innen verlegte Züge sind eine tolle Sache, aber nicht wenn man es selber machen muss [emoji35] aber sie sind drin! 
Die frage ist nur wie Krieg ich die Bremsleitung durch [emoji44]? Jemand nen Tipp? 
Vom Teilespender kommt jetzt nur noch der Laufradsatz und das Schaltwerk ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (28. Oktober 2017)

@greenhorn-biker 

Top - viel Spass damit 



Perlenkette schrieb:


> und ich würde es gerne mal probefahren



nee, nee, wie Probefahren bei Dir endet wissen wir ja


----------



## Aninaj (28. Oktober 2017)

Bremsleitung musst du auch durchfummeln. Vorn am Bremshebel die Leitung öffnen und dann die Leitung durch den Rahmen schieben/fummeln/fluchen... Eventuell ne Pilotschnur (Draht mit Magnet) versuchen vorher durchzuziehen, und an der dann die Bremsleitung nachziehen.

Da du scheinbar ne Shimano fährst sollte das halbwegs gut gehen. Anschließend halt entlüften, wenn du die Leitung wieder anschließt. Die Leitung mit Klebenband dichten oder so macht keinen Sinn, hält eh nicht und nervt nur. 

Is halt viel Fummelei, hab Geduld.


----------



## bikeseppl (29. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, ich würde schon versuchen abzudichten, manche Bremsflüssigkeit ist sehr aggressiv gegenüber dem Rahmen/Lack.
Das Bike sieht stark aus, viel Spaß damit.

Servus Reiner


----------



## lucie (29. Oktober 2017)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde schon versuchen abzudichten, manche Bremsflüssigkeit ist sehr aggressiv gegenüber dem Rahmen/Lack.
> Das Bike sieht stark aus, viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Servus Reiner



Mineralöl ist doch friedlich gegenüber Lackteilen und der Rahmen ist ja eloxiert, wenn ich mich nicht täusche...


----------



## bikeseppl (29. Oktober 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Mineralöl ist doch friedlich gegenüber Lackteilen und der Rahmen ist ja eloxiert, wenn ich mich nicht täusche...


Hallo, manche Bremsen(z.B. SRAM) haben die aggressive DOT Bremsflüssigkeit.

Servus Reiner


----------



## lucie (29. Oktober 2017)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> Hallo, manche Bremsen(z.B. SRAM) haben die aggressive DOT Bremsflüssigkeit.
> 
> Servus Reiner



Es wurde doch aber oben geschrieben, dass es sich offenbar um Shimanobremsen handelt. 

Sieht man/frau auch auf dem Foddo...

Mit DOT sollte man dann schon vorsichtig sein - aber wer braucht schon DOT.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Oktober 2017)

So fast fertig , aber es gibt doch noch einige Baustellen [emoji53]

Irgendwie will das mit der Kurbel nicht hinhauen, da sitzt das kleine kettenblatt zu nah an der strebe sodass die Kette an der Zug hülle vom Schaltwerk schleift [emoji35] hat das jetzt was damit zu tun dass es eine dreifach Kurbel ist oder stimmt die kettenlinie nicht [emoji848]? 

Hintere Bremsleitung ist viel zu lang und kann auch wegen Olive nicht im Rahmen verlegt werden. Natürlich keine Olive da, also erstmal provisorisch außen verlegt [emoji19]
Werde es deswegen aber zum Händler bringen , weil ich auch bremse entlüften hasse [emoji35] und dann kann er gleich die Schaltung gescheit einstellen [emoji56]

Die Stütze ist aktuell nur Platzhalter, wollte wissen ob er der Auszug groß genug ist. Hab schon ne bikeyoke revive mit 160mm zu hause liegen [emoji7]


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Oktober 2017)

Mit einem Spacer zwischen tretlager und Innenlager hatte ich auch schon probiert und würde rein praktisch auch funktionieren. 

 Aber ist das dann nicht schlechter für die Ergonomie? Oder auf die andere Seite dann auch einen Spacer packen [emoji848]?
Aber dann ist die Kurbelachse zu kurz [emoji44]


----------



## Martina H. (29. Oktober 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Irgendwie will das mit der Kurbel nicht hinhauen, da sitzt das kleine kettenblatt zu nah an der strebe sodass die Kette an der Zug hülle vom Schaltwerk schleift
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe ist das ICB nur für max. 2-fach ausgelegt...

und es passt nur der:

SRAM GX 11-fach Umwerfer - Low Direct Mount S3 Bottom Pull

Sprich: Kurbel auch nur 2-fach...

(War Einfach schon  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Oktober 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe ist das ICB nur für max. 2-fach ausgelegt...


Ja da hast du recht, ich dachte das würde  daran liegen,weil nur dieser eine GX umwerfer passt [emoji53]

Und ist dann bei einer zweifach Kurbel der Abstand zwischen kleinem kettenblatt und tretlager generell größer oder muss ich da nochmal auf was achten? 

Kann ich dann eine 2x11 Kurbel auch mit 10-fach Kassette und Kette fahren?


----------



## Martina H. (29. Oktober 2017)

Kurbel ist eigentlich unabhängig von Kassette und Shifter/Schaltwerk. Aber bevor da nachher alles durcheinander geht. evtl. Telefon?


----------



## Aninaj (30. Oktober 2017)

Hej Greenie,

wie schaut's aus. Was spricht dagegen das Tretlager umzuspacern? Die paar mm merkst du glaube ich nicht (ich würde es wohl nicht merken). Und der Kettenlinien tuts auch keinen Abbruch, da du ja die zwei inneren Blätter etwas nach außen versetzt, wo normal ja noch das 3. Blatt kommen würde.

Zumindest für den Anfang kannst du das schon so fahren (bis das Geld für eine 1x11/12 Fach gespart ist )


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Oktober 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hej Greenie,
> 
> wie schaut's aus. Was spricht dagegen das Tretlager umzuspacern? Die paar mm merkst du glaube ich nicht (ich würde es wohl nicht merken). Und der Kettenlinien tuts auch keinen Abbruch, da du ja die zwei inneren Blätter etwas nach außen versetzt, wo normal ja noch das 3. Blatt kommen würde.
> 
> Zumindest für den Anfang kannst du das schon so fahren (bis das Geld für eine 1x11/12 Fach gespart ist )


Das habe ich auch schon ausprobiert und würde auch passen was die zughülle angeht. 
Aber wie ist das dann mit der Kurbelachse, weil der kurbelarm ja dann nicht mehr 100% auf der Achse sitzt [emoji53]
Hatte den Spacer zwischen tretlagergehäuse und Innenlager , stimmt doch oder?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Oktober 2017)

Mir ist eben wieder eingefallen, dass ich am HT eine aktuelle 2x11 XT Kurbel fahre 
Die werde ich mal probehalber umstecken , wie es damit so aussehen würde [emoji848]


----------



## Aninaj (30. Oktober 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Aber wie ist das dann mit der Kurbelachse, weil der kurbelarm ja dann nicht mehr 100% auf der Achse sitzt [emoji53]
> Hatte den Spacer zwischen tretlagergehäuse und Innenlager , stimmt doch oder?



So, hab jetzt nochmal bei Alutech geschaut. Das ICB 2.0 braucht ein 73 mm Innenlager, d.h. du brauchst/kannst keinen Spacer benutzen. Das geht nur, wenn du z.B. ein 68mm breites Tretlagergehäuse hast, da du dann für die Kurbel aufspacern musst. Daher habe ich auch umspacern geschrieben, weil ich dachte du hast schon Spacer verbaut.

Dann wird das wohl nix mit deiner 3fach Kurbel  oder du baust sie auf 1fach auf dem mittleren KB um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (31. Oktober 2017)

Einfach einfach mit Sram-Kurbel (wurde oben schon von @Martina H. verlinkt) Ist für mich die universelste Kurbel. Kannst Du mit DM-KB und den verschiedensten Spidern mit unterschiedlichen LK (werden einem im Bikemarkt förmlich hinterhergeworfen) fahren.

KB gibt es dafür in allen möglichen Größen und Farben. Ich habe Shimanokurbeln daher aus meinem Bikerleben verbannt - zu unflexibel.

Wie @Aninaj schon schrieb, geht am ICB nix mit Spacern oder Umspacern. Bei 73er Inenlager must Du bei Shimano auf der Antriebsseite einen Spacer verbauen. Noch einer geht dann nicht...

Wenn die Kurbel nicht vernünftig auf der Achse sitzt, wird das über kurz oder lang mehr schaden als nutzen.
Würest dann bald eine neue Kurbel kaufen müssen, warum dann nicht gleich was Passendes. Gleich 1x11 oder 1x12, die anderen Teile ab in den Bikemarkt - wird man immer irgendwie los.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. November 2017)

So es ist jetzt diese Kurbel geworden https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-11-fach-kurbel-fc-mt700-2-34-24-175mm-532454 allerdings in 170mm Länge. 

Die aktuelle 2x11 XT passt, hatte ich vom Hardtail probehalber umgesteckt. Allerdings schimmert die Kurbel dunkelgrau und das passt ja mal so gar nicht zum bike [emoji44]

Die gruppenlose MT700 ist dagegen komplett schwarz , nur 10g schwerer als eine XT und besitzt die gleichen Features.
Also optisch besser und noch dazu wesentlich günstiger [emoji16]

Habe mich gegen Sram entschieden, weil ich da ein anderes Innenlager gebraucht hätte (bereits neu gekauft und eingebaut) und ich mir aktuell nicht vorstellen kann in nächster zeit auf einfach umzubauen [emoji56][emoji6]


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. November 2017)

Juhuu es ist fertig [emoji7]
Also zumindest vorerst mal fahrfertig [emoji56]

Die Bremsleitungen gehören noch gekürzt, da warte ich noch auf die Oliven und Quetschhülsen und in dem Zuge wird dann auch noch die hintere Bremsleitung intern verlegt.
Die Spacer werden noch durch komplett schwarze ausgetauscht.

Die Kurbel passt optisch perfekt zum bike und schleift auch nirgends mehr. 

Bin auch völlig begeistert von der Revive. Senkt unheimlich weich ab und fährt aber trotzdem schnell aus . 

Am Samstag wird die erste Tour gedreht [emoji4]


----------



## scylla (2. November 2017)

Schaut super aus!
Viel Spaß mit der Gerät


----------



## laterra (2. November 2017)

Boah! Heißes Gefährt!

Wie gut, dass ich beim nächsten Ladies Treffen auf jeden Fall dabei bin und es testen kann ^^


----------



## Aninaj (2. November 2017)

Saugeile Karre  (wenn ich das so sagen darf) Viel Spaß damit (und komm ja zum LT, damit ich mal draufsitzen kann)


----------



## Martina H. (3. November 2017)

na denn: viel Spass damit


----------



## Perlenkette (3. November 2017)

laterra schrieb:


> Boah! Heißes Gefährt!
> 
> Wie gut, dass ich beim nächsten Ladies Treffen auf jeden Fall dabei bin und es testen kann ^^



Ich auch! (und während laterra es testet, fahre ich ihr BFe nochmal)

Hübsch ist es geworden!!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. November 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ich auch! (und während laterra es testet, fahre ich ihr BFe nochmal)
> 
> Hübsch ist es geworden!!!


Wie jetzt neues Fully oder doch lieber Hardtail [emoji16]?


----------



## Perlenkette (3. November 2017)

Beides!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (3. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Schaut super aus!
> Viel Spaß mit der Gerät



Ja, das finde ich auch ... 
Ich wünsche Dir ebenfalls viel Spaß ...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. November 2017)

Ich will auch auf die Probefahr-Liste!!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. November 2017)

Vllt sollte ich zwei Räder zum Treffen mitbringen damit ich selbst noch zum fahren kommen [emoji39]

Wen es interessiert, habe es heute mal auf die Waage gestellt 13,6kg [emoji44]
Hatte eigentlich gehofft nur knapp über 13kg zu kommen [emoji53]

Vor allem weil der Laufradsatz nur gute 1600g hat und ich ja auch eher schmale und leichte reifen drauf habe...


----------



## Bettina (5. November 2017)

War 1 fach schon


----------



## Martina H. (5. November 2017)

naja:

Rahmen ohne Dämpfer 2800
Dämpfer rund 400
Gabel knapp ?1900?
LRS (denke eher) 1700
... die restliche Ausstattung solide, aber nicht leicht...

Mein Mega hatte etwa das gleiche Rahmengewicht (3300/3400) mit 1400 gr Laufradsatz und "richtigtiefindieTaschegreif" war es bei rund 12,5 Kilo - von daher sind doch 13,5 Kilo ok. 

Häng Dich nicht so ans Gewicht, wenn Dir die Geo passt und es Dir gefällt wirst Du es auch bewegen können und Spass damit haben


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> War 1 fach schon


[emoji853][emoji35]
[emoji6]


----------



## Martina H. (5. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> War 1 fach schon



... und Hardtail


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. November 2017)

Evt. könntest Du bei den Pedalen noch knappe 200g rausholen? Wobei ich jetzt gar nicht weiß, was die Deinen wiegen...

1-fach spart jetzt sicher nicht die Masse. Denn wenn ich vorne ein kleines Kettenblatt weglasse und dafür hinten 2-3 Pizzableche draufschraube, ist das vermutlich keine sonderliche Ersparnis, sondern nur eine Einschränkung des Comforts. Wenn ich mir die Übersetzungsverhältnisse anschaue, mit denen ihr da unterwegs seid, dann bräuchte ich auch ein E-Bike.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. November 2017)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Evt. könntest Du bei den Pedalen noch knappe 200g rausholen? Wobei ich jetzt gar nicht weiß, was die Deinen wiegen...
> 
> 1-fach spart jetzt sicher nicht die Masse. Denn wenn ich vorne ein kleines Kettenblatt weglasse und dafür hinten 2-3 Pizzableche draufschraube, ist das vermutlich keine sonderliche Ersparnis, sondern nur eine Einschränkung des Comforts. Wenn ich mir die Übersetzungsverhältnisse anschaue, mit denen ihr da unterwegs seid, dann bräuchte ich auch ein E-Bike.


Fahre von acros ein A-Flat https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/ac...MIsZ3ex_up1wIVyhXTCh0IMwHoEAQYAyABEgIg6PD_BwE das mit 343g schon eher auf der leichteren Seite ist. 

Aber ich denke dass ich einen guten Kompromiss gefunden habe. Ein bike dass sich auf Touren und vor allem berg hoch noch sehr gut treten lässt. 
Und ich brauch mir auf Flowtrails und leichten Bikepark Strecken keine Sorgen zu machen dass der Rahmen nicht hält [emoji4]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. November 2017)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> 1-fach spart jetzt sicher nicht die Masse. Denn wenn ich vorne ein kleines Kettenblatt weglasse und dafür hinten 2-3 Pizzableche draufschraube, ist das vermutlich keine sonderliche Ersparnis, sondern nur eine Einschränkung des Comforts. Wenn ich mir die Übersetzungsverhältnisse anschaue, mit denen ihr da unterwegs seid, dann bräuchte ich auch ein E-Bike.



Wenn man eine hochwertige Sram Gruppe nimmt stimmt das so nicht. Schau dir mal an, wie leicht die Kassetten sind. Da hat man fast Rein-Ersparnis durch das Weglassen von Umwerfer, Schalthebel und zweitem Kettenblatt.
Nur bei einem Billigumbau mit einer günstigen Sunrace- oder Shimano Kassette spart man hingegen kaum was. Das macht man dann aber auch eher nur, weil man den Umwerfer nicht mag ... oder lässt es halt bleiben, wenn man ihn mag


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn man eine hochwertige Sram Gruppe nimmt stimmt das so nicht. Schau dir mal an, wie leicht die Kassetten sind. Da hat man fast Rein-Ersparnis durch das Weglassen von Umwerfer, Schalthebel und zweitem Kettenblatt.
> Nur bei einem Billigumbau mit einer günstigen Sunrace- oder Shimano Kassette spart man hingegen kaum was. Das macht man dann aber auch eher nur, weil man den Umwerfer nicht mag ... oder lässt es halt bleiben, wenn man ihn mag


Und jetzt fahr ich aktuell ja nur 10-fach hinten , dh nochmal 100g leichter als eine 11-fach Kassette [emoji6] (bei gleicher Marke und Gruppe...)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn man eine hochwertige Sram Gruppe nimmt stimmt das so nicht. Schau dir mal an, wie leicht die Kassetten sind. Da hat man fast Rein-Ersparnis durch das Weglassen von Umwerfer, Schalthebel und zweitem Kettenblatt.
> Nur bei einem Billigumbau mit einer günstigen Sunrace- oder Shimano Kassette spart man hingegen kaum was. Das macht man dann aber auch eher nur, weil man den Umwerfer nicht mag ... oder lässt es halt bleiben, wenn man ihn mag



Da hast Du sicher recht, aber bei den leichten Parts wirst auch arm... Ich kann ja preislich schlecht eine XT-Kassette mit einer sram XG-1195 vergleichen, die mehr als das 3-fache kostet. Aber ist ja auch wurscht, greenhorn hat sich entschieden und beim steht´s eh nicht zur Debatte, ich hab das, was ich will.  Bin froh, dass ich kein neues Radl brauche, wüsste eh nicht, was ich mir kaufen sollte. Ich warte, bis es wieder 26" gibt.


----------



## Schwimmer (6. November 2017)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... Ich warte, bis es wieder 26" gibt.



Bald, hoffentlich ...   






Stahl, Hardtail und 26" ...
Wäre noch diese Fahrtechnik ...


----------



## scylla (6. November 2017)

Nun, seit ich festgestellt habe, dass dieses alberne 650b nicht nur keine Vorteile sondern glücklicher Weise auch keine Nachteile gegenüber 26'' bringt, sehe ich das ganze viel entspannter und komme mir nur noch manchmal verarscht vor


----------



## Lenka K. (6. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> keine Nachteile gegenüber 26''


Höheres Gewicht von allem??? Komplettbikes, Laufräder, Reifen, Federgabeln ...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. November 2017)

Ok das wär ein Argument, was ich bei meinem Radl jetzt aber auch nicht feststellen konnte, was auch daran liegt, dass die neuen Bauteile (Felgen, Gabel) die ich gebraucht habe eh leichter waren als der alte Kram. Klar, wenn man dasselbe in kleiner bauen würde, wäre es sicherlich nochmal ein paar Gramm leichter. Aber es baut halt keiner mehr, und irgendwie sind mir so langsam meine Nerven zu schad, mich noch drüber aufzuregen. Ich geh lieber Biken


----------



## Lenka K. (7. November 2017)

Ich rege mich auch nicht auf, ich stelle nur fest.

Und mache es wie @Pfadfinderin .


----------



## lucie (7. November 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Höheres Gewicht von allem??? Komplettbikes, Laufräder, Reifen, Federgabeln ...?



650B+ HT mit Pike 140mm 1x11 Sram (ja, ok X01) = ca. 12,6kg

Mein 26er HT wiegt ca. 13,3. Ups...


----------



## Martina H. (7. November 2017)

... meins hat knapp 12


----------



## Perlenkette (7. November 2017)

Du bist raus!!!!


----------



## lucie (7. November 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... meins hat knapp 12



Magersüchtig?


----------



## Martina H. (7. November 2017)




----------



## Schwimmer (7. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Nun, seit ich festgestellt habe, dass *dieses alberne 650b nicht nur keine Vorteile *sondern glücklicher Weise auch keine Nachteile *gegenüber 26'' bringt,* sehe ich das ganze viel entspannter und komme mir nur noch manchmal verarscht vor





scylla schrieb:


> Ok das wär ein Argument, was ich bei meinem Radl jetzt aber auch nicht feststellen konnte, was auch daran liegt, dass die neuen Bauteile (Felgen, Gabel) die ich gebraucht habe eh leichter waren als der alte Kram. Klar, wenn man dasselbe in kleiner bauen würde, wäre es sicherlich nochmal ein paar Gramm leichter. *Aber es baut halt keiner mehr, *und irgendwie sind mir so langsam meine Nerven zu schad, mich noch drüber aufzuregen. Ich geh lieber Biken



Da komm' ich mir schon ein wenig verarscht vor ...
... aber es nicht mehr ganz so wie es schon war ... 

Er reitet nur noch selten ...


----------



## lucie (7. November 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Da komm' ich mir schon ein wenig verarscht vor ...
> ... aber es nicht mehr ganz so wie es schon war ...
> 
> Er reitet nur noch selten ...




Verstehe zwar Deinen Komentar nicht, aber schöner 29er-Gaul und netter 26er-Esel...


----------



## scylla (7. November 2017)

Don Quijote ... Windmühle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (7. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Don Quijote ... Windmühle...


----------



## Mausoline (7. November 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich rege mich auch nicht auf, ich stelle nur fest.
> 
> Und mache es wie @Pfadfinderin .




Ich mache es auch wie @Lenka K. und @Pfadfinderin 

allerdings rege ich mich schon noch auf, weil die Kleinen so ignoriert werden


----------



## sommerfrische (7. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> allerdings rege ich mich schon noch auf, weil die Kleinen so ignoriert werden :aufreg:



:daumen: So ist es! :aufreg:


----------



## Lenka K. (7. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> weil die Kleinen so ignoriert werden


Das wollte ich gar nicht ansprechen, dass weiss wirklich jede Zwergin!

War vor 20 Jahren, als ich mit dem Biken angefangen hab', so, und es gilt immer noch!


----------



## lucie (8. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Don Quijote ... Windmühle...



Das ist mir schon klar. 

Ich verstehe nur nicht so richtig, wie die fett markierten Passagen aus Deinem Kommentar damit so wirklich in Verbindung gebracht werden können. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass es mir inzwischen völlig wumpe ist, mit welchem Bike ich Spass haben kann.

Verarscht wird man doch inzwischen überall - siehe Diesel ect. ...


----------



## lucie (8. November 2017)

Frau kauft ja auch kein 26er mehr...


...frau hat noch 26 Zoll...


----------



## Mausoline (8. November 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Frau kauft ja auch kein 26er mehr...
> 
> 
> ...frau hat noch 26 Zoll...




zum Glück  und zum Spaß


----------



## M_on_Centurion (8. November 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Frau kauft ja auch kein 26er mehr...
> 
> 
> ...frau hat noch 26 Zoll...


So schaut‘s aus...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Januar 2018)

Mal eine Frage an die erfahrenen Schrauberinnen...

Fahre aktuell einen raceface evolve mit knapp 20mm Rise https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...MI16O2qNjy2AIVjwrTCh2S7wUZEAQYBSABEgIzVPD_BwE
Dies aber ohne Spacer. 
Ändert sich das Lenkverhalten wenn ich weniger Rise nehme aber dafür einen Spacer drunter setze? 

Vorgeschichte ist die, dass mir Flatbar bisher nie getaugt haben. Jetzt habe ich allerdings den Pro Koryak mit 8mm Rise für meine Freundin bestellt und den fände ich persönlich auch nicht schlecht. 
https://r2-bike.com/PRO-Lenker-Kory...MIwKvX1Nny2AIVSzPTCh13SAO5EAQYASABEgKYefD_BwE

Noch dazu bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der Evolve halten wird, ich finde es nämlich schon bedenklich wenn im Namen XC steht aber im Text dann Allmountain???

Der Koryak ist fast 100g leichter , laut Einsatzzweck deutlich stabiler und in meinen Augen ein toller Preis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (25. Januar 2018)

Ich bin da keine Expertin, aber von der logischen Betrachtungsweise, sollte es keinen Unterschied machen, ob ich einen Lenker mit wenig Rise und entsprechendem Spacer oder mit mehr Rise und ohne Spacer fahre. So lange die Griffe am Ende wieder auf der gleichen "Höhe" in Bezug zu Gabel/Vorbau sind. Aber der rise ist ja nicht der einzige Wert der einen Lenker ausmacht. Da gibt es ja auch noch die anderen Werte:

Backsweep: 9° vs 9°
Upsweep: 4° vs 6°

Der RaceFace steigt etwas stärker an, heißt, der Lenker kommt an den Ende nochmal etwas höher. Außerdem wird der Winkel zur Hand etwas anders ist. Allerdings hab ich da auch zu wenig Erfahrung um sagen zu können, ob das Signifikant ist, ob man das wirklich merkt oder am Ende auch nicht mehr als "bissle anders" ist...

Würde aber sage, probiers mal aus.


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2018)

Ich nehme lieber weniger oder garkein Rise und Spacer als Riser-Lenker. Spacer sind einfach flexibler. Damit kann man dann auch mit der Höhe spielen, und ausprobieren, wie das ist, den Lenker tiefer zu setzen. Am Ende lande ich eh immer auf der tiefsten Einstellung mit Vorbau negativ, ohne Spacer und ohne Rise 

Ein Unterschied, den Riser und Flatbar "theoretisch" macht ist der Flex. Riser hat aufgrund seiner Bauform mehr Flex als Flatbar, und ist damit komfortabler. Vorausgesetzt beide Lenker sind ansonsten identisch. Allerdings gibt es eh schon so große Komfort-Unterschiede zwischen Lenkern unterschiedlicher Hersteller, dass ich beim Vergleich von Riserbar von Firma XY vs Wenig-Riserbar von Firma YZ das auch im Bereich der Theorie lassen würde. Praktisch merkt man vermutlich den Komfortunterschied durch die unterschiedliche Machart (Wandstärke, Konifizierung etc) deutlich stärker als den Komfortunterschied der vom Rise kommt.

Ich würde mich da Aninaj anschließen: einfach ausprobieren. Und dann auch gleich mal ausprobieren den Lenker tiefer zu setzen.


----------



## lucie (26. Januar 2018)

Ich persönlich tendiere ebenfalls eher zu Flatbar, da man, wie schon erwähnt, mit Spacern einfach flexibler ist.

Bei Rahmen mit langen Steuerrohren bzw. kleineren Rahmen bei 650B und 29er ist die Front ohnehin bauartbedingt schon relativ hoch (dem wird ja momentan mit teilweise arg heftigen und hässliche Oberrohrkontruktionen entgegengewirkt), da sind selbst Spacer manchmal schon zu viel, ein Riserlenker erst recht.


----------

